# TANK Bike Thursday ... Show off your favorite TANK bike that you admire or own



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2015)

*With all the other days filled with other bicycle of the day versions - lets start a thread of your Favorite TANK bike you own or admire - 

Here is my favorite this week .....I will start with my 5-6 year back burner project that was maiden voyaged last Sunday @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride with 135 others who rode with us in sunny mid to upper 70's weather for our CYCLONE COASTER February 1st ride ...It's been a long time coming for this one ... lets see what you guys have - variety is the spice of life so I don't want to focus on one particular brand here ... Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2015)

The favorite tank bike in my collection is my Huffman Cadet because of how beautiful the original paint is and I have not seen another one like it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2015)

second pic rocks!


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.

 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a feeling this thread's gonna fill up quick!


'41 SamsCo

Who's got the biggest tank??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2015)

That Ladies Roadmaster is killer ... haven't seen one in that color scheme & in that condition - The men's bike in the background is killer too - is that original too ??


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2015)

Love the Supreme. Here's a couple shots of members here that has or had one...wish I owned one. Hope.it is ok to snatch their images.

This is my phone's
Desktop image.  Think Brian posted it awhile back. 




And one of Shawn beauties.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2015)

Schwinn Jaguar. I sold it last year and still regret doing it.....!@#$%^....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2015)

HARPO - The Schwinn Jaguar in black is my favorite middleweight & the only middleweight that I own ... nice bike .. Frank


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Frank. 
I was made an offer that was just to good to turn down...though I regret it now. It was all original, right down to the tires. 

Fred


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's one I still have, just missing the truss rods. 1955 Columbia.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's one of my favorite riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2015)

I didn't post this pic hoping you would..on my top five favs list.....that I'll never get to own....we'll I should never say never[emoji54] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## oldy57 (Feb 5, 2015)

The only one I have.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2015)

oldy57 said:


> The only one I have.




I have the woman's version of this in blue. Around 1940, I believe.....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2015)

*My Columbia*

I have a lot of really nice tank bikes, and I like them all, but I still think that this Columbia looks really classy.....Wayne


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2015)

where ever this bike is, droooool. I heavily admire this bike.

Nick.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 5, 2015)

*This NOS 1919, Factory-Motorcyke  Tank used to be mine maybe ten years back.

It was traded off to Mel Short.  Fits the model-419 .. three and a half-inch head-tube -- only.

Mel installed the tank into his 419 Motorcyke.

The tank brought me a Van Cleve badge ... 

The badge is from the shop of W.F Meyers ... who sold his line of bicycles in Dayton, Ohio
from 1909 thru 1939 when he died.  The badge is the exact badge used by the Wright -
brothers ... who sold all of their bicycle-shop holdings to Meyers in 1909.

The badge features Newcom Tavern .. and indicates ownership to W.F. Meyers.

My badge is installed on a Davis-Built racer ... 1917 ... seven-eights inch tubing with 
frame lugs everywhere.  The rear-wheel is hubbed with an actual Wright's-Patent racing-hub.
The hub is stamped, Wright's-Patent.

*** Added 2-19-2015 ... Forgot to indicate the Wright's-Patent Racing Hub does NOT have spherical-
bearings.  Tapered, roller-bearings are used .. unlike the standard Wright's-Patent hubs.
A ''restored'' Wright's Racing Hub is on display at the U.S. Air-Force Museum, located in Riverside,
Ohio.  When originally-displayed there maybe 15 years ago ... many internal-parts were missing.
Don't know if missing parts were re-manufactured -- this specimen is now re-nickeled and buttoned-up.

This hub is on display next to the ONLY, Wright Cycle Co., girl's bicycle ever found -- a Van Cleve.

In addition ... The February 28, 1903 Supplement in The Scientific American contains a swell
article (with fotos of the Wright's-Patent Hub) ... within a topic, i.e., Ball Bearings vs Tapered Roller-
Bearings. ***

The original, carmine-colored felt seals are still intact ... and that wheel spins like a banshee ......
the hub is chained to a Fauber-Special (6-bubble) RACING Chainring -- 26-T.

If this ring is laid on a flat surface ...the center of the ring will not touch, as it is raised ... allowing
the 26 teeth to be placed directly over the crankcase bearings.

The special-fork has a single, forged crown ... as in the Wright Bros. Sales Catalog .... and the 
frame is stamped at the top of the seat-mast ... 357 -- matching the original, aluminum, 
I.D. tag (on the saddle-chassis) that says, "If Found .. Please Return To W.F. Meyers Bicycle Shop, Dayton, Oh."

One other Meyers-Van Cleve badge / bicycle is known ... in the Henry Ford Museum.

Mel's 419 is now in a museum -- sorry I forget which one. *



.............  patric
























*Look ... i can snap better shots than what i show for my Meyers-Van Cleve ... the badge is
presented in a rather foreboding format ... why invite a counterfeit ?*

==========================
==========================


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2015)

*Tank bike Thursday*

My 3 gill 1946 cwc roadmaster. Rob.


----------



## 41rollfast (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's my favorite rider.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2015)

My other favorite tank bike is parked right next to it in the house. 1937 Westfield Syracuse all original tall frame.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Love the Supreme. Here's a couple shots of members here that has or had one...wish I owned one. Hope.it is ok to snatch their images.
> 
> This is my phone's
> Desktop image.  Think Brian posted it awhile back.
> ...




I took that one, it's Marty's bike. Super amazing bike.

and if I had to pick a tank bike, it might just be this one, another one of Marty's beauties.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2015)

*Another one*

1936 Hawthorne toolbox tank motobike. Ugly but I love it. Great rider. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2015)

Save your other tanked bikes for next week! Thursday will come back around again. I promise!


----------



## sld6914 (Feb 5, 2015)

*1950 Color flow*



1950 all original Jc Higgins Color flow. One of my favorite non schwinn


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 5, 2015)

*tank bike thursday*

i like the tanks of the monarks and jc higgins colour flow from bicycle larry


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 5, 2015)

My 1939 Westfield D59TC Motobike. Great riding bike!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Save your other tanked bikes for next week! Thursday will come back around again. I promise!




Yeah I agree Mike .... I might have another tank bike I can post here - but I was going to wait 'til next Thursday .... Great TANK bikes everyone ... 

keep the variety coming - admire & inspire - Frank


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 5, 2015)

1953 Higgins, it brings me back to my motor-head days.





Todd


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't have a sexy picture of my snap tank..this will have to do.


----------



## larock65 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Here's mine for this week*

Probably my favorite bike i have in my collection right now. 41 Autocycle with original paint and finishes for the most part.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2015)

1938 shelby super deluxe 2spd. Rides smooth and quite just a great bike.


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 5, 2015)

Right now my Favorite Girls Bike


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Feb 5, 2015)

Favorite bike in my collectionView attachment 195243View attachment 195244View attachment 195245


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2015)

.View attachment 195122 

This pair has my vote, WoW


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 6, 2015)

I know I'm a day late, but hopefully no one will mind?  My favorite tank bike to ride was my Arrow.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey that's my bike.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 6, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Don't have a sexy picture of my snap tank..this will have to do.




I have the girls version in blue...


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 7, 2015)

Patric, Your killin" us with your description of the Meyers Van Cleve!  Can we get to see some pix of this awesome machine,,PLEASE!!   Thanks brother,,Walter in NJ


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 195311View attachment 195312




I love this bike


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 7, 2015)

My OG Clipper. Great Ride. Great Tank.


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 7, 2015)

Waiting for spring.............anxiously.
53 Higgins and 59 Evans


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 7, 2015)

Holy crap the Patric the holy grail stuff brrrrrrrr


----------



## 11Little-Chev (Feb 12, 2015)

My first restoration


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2015)

11Little-Chev said:


> View attachment 196275View attachment 196276View attachment 196277 My first restoration




Wow! Incredible job on that bike, and what a great bike it is. Just think how nice your next one will turn out. You're quiet talented. Rob.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 12, 2015)

My tank bike for this Thursday is my peerless that is growing in favor.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2015)

*My Twin and Blackhawk*

1933/34 Elgin Blackhawk and 1939 Twin-Flex


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 12, 2015)

My 51 Huffy and 39 colson.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is one of my fav..... 1939 Shelby Airflow speedline Deluxe


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

1937 RMS.... almost done with her


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2015)

Love those roadmaster supremes. Beautiful bike. Rob.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 12, 2015)

*1937 Colson Commander*

This ones not mine anymore, but one of the coolest tank bicycles I have ever owned.


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2015)

This is my 7 yr old son Tuckers 20" ballooner Schwinn. I have the matching paint 20" girls for my daughter Ellie but she's only 4 and can't touch the pedals yet. 

I wish Shelby made 20" speedline Airflows so they didn't have to ride schwinns but......


----------



## larock65 (Feb 12, 2015)

My 41 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 12, 2015)

*Favorite Tank Bike: My 36 Schwinn Autocycle*

Everything works and rides nice too. Hiawatha ornament was on this bike when it was purchased from the original owner's family.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 12, 2015)

*1940 CWC Fleet Wing*

Here is my '40 Fleet Wing still unrestored with the very rare Delta Seat Light.
The Delta Electric Seat light was only offered for a couple of years. It took "D" batteries & the red lenses were glass........Wayne


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

1938 Shelby Airflow Speedline Deluxe... My wife likes to ride this one.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am working on this one now.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 13, 2015)

Killer looking Nonose!


----------



## mruiz (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2015)

As middleweights go this has to be on the top of the list.
Columbia Fire Arrow....metal visors not plastic as seen on the later models.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ummmm...It's only Wed JD. Just one...more...day......


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 18, 2015)

*JD*

Hey John...It's only Wednesday, are you OK?.  Did you skip your medication again?
                We are all concerned, should we call someone to come and stay with you?...........Wayne


----------



## bikiba (Feb 18, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> I have a lot of really nice tank bikes, and I like them all, but I still think that this Columbia looks really classy.....Wayne




One like this just sold on ebay... i was so tempted to bid on it. I love this style too


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey...you're right....I deal with 5 days of Mondays most weeks...pushing 58 1/2...and the medication lists keeps getting longer.
But, I'm OK guys....just a little antsy some times.

But here is another middleweight tank bike I wished I still had...love this race car graphic


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2015)

Another sweet tank bike...one of a kind...thanks for the pic Nick

Red version






Then there is green...this might have been Nicks too


----------



## mike j (Feb 19, 2015)

And the patina w/ those fat white tires. ... My first Colson.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Favorite of many....*

I admire this Tank Bike; used to own it, I rode it a lot and then traded it for a "More" favorite Tank Bike. Awesome 41 Westfield Carnival with 2 speed and SW Floating hub laced in by DoubleNickle; traded to Bri-n-Ri; who sold and shipped it to CA; where it lives now inside a house in HB.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 19, 2015)

Just another Shelby.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Tank bike Favorite*

Favorite To ride Tank bike For Sale....






Sold....


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 19, 2015)

*My fave...*





With 2 speed kick back.

Mike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 19, 2015)

Here is a late 100% original 1954 Shelby Airflo ... one of my favorites & it is currently my Christmas parade bicycle that I just leave decorated for the Holidays ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2015)

'37 Mercury beater


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wish i would of kept this one.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 19, 2015)

Technically a tool box but oh well. 20 something Hawthorne Flyer still looking for n/d c model hub shell to build a set of blunts for it, s7's ride pretty good but hate the chainring look, I have the original chainring, stem, battery tube, and rear fender . Bought it from og owners sister she said it came to Mammoth Springs AR on a train. and yes WINTER SUCKS! Rick



Realized I am in the baloon tire forum oh well, Winter still SUCKS


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the one i am working on now.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2015)

1939-40 roadmaster --my favorite....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 19, 2015)

*My 1955 Schwinn Deluxe Hornet*

Here are some shots of my '55 Deluxe Hornet. I bought it about three years ago from the original owner,
and I restored it last year.
.................Wayne


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 19, 2015)

One of the best balloon tire tanks made!
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the pinnacle of balloon tired tank bikes IMO.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 19, 2015)

Nearing the End of the Balloon Tire Era, 1956 Wonderide, AKA JetFlow.

Todd


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> This is the pinnacle of balloon tired tank bikes IMO.
> 
> View attachment 197485



at last we agree on something!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 19, 2015)

What model is this "wish I would have kept this one" ?  (page 8)


----------



## slick (Feb 19, 2015)

The one and ONLY balloon tire bike. The 1939 Shelby Speedline Airflow. None better in my opinion in comfort, ease of balance while riding, and overall sexy looks.


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 19, 2015)

I love my Elgin, since these bikes are built for short people like me!


----------



## larock65 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Oldnut (Feb 21, 2015)

blasterracing said:


> Just another Shelby.View attachment 197360




Hmm I know this bike a hanging tank roadster great bike


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Top Tier....*

Favorite to See...


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Favorite Tank....*

Hanging tank and Tall frame C model For Sale....




Sold it...


----------



## mike j (Feb 26, 2015)

40-41 Westfield Elgin at the old Red Apple Rest. on Rt.17 in Southfields N.Y. The halfway point to the Catskill Mnts. from N.Y.C. Before the N.Y. state thruway was built, this was the only way up there. Nicknamed "the Burma road" by returning WW 2 vets. because of the long lines of cars on summer weekends.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 26, 2015)

*My NOS 1956 Roadmaster*

Here are some pictures of my 1956 Ladies Roadmaster Luxury Liner. This bike is absolutely NOS.
Never ridden, stored away since new in a heated home. I know a lot of you guys don't like girls bikes,
but it is extremely rare to find a 59 year old bike that is brand new.
The chrome has the original clear coat over it ( The spots you see in the pictures are snow flakes)
It still has the original Good Year tires on it in perfect condition.
This was found at an estate sale in PA, I bought it a couple of years ago. This is the true definition of Mint.
Thanks for looking............Wayne


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 26, 2015)

Girls bikrs?


----------



## mike j (Feb 26, 2015)

What a nice pair of survivors, the girls really did take care of them. I'll take the headlight if you part it out, Wayne.... just kidding, it's a beauty.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2015)

'36 Colson project. Definitely _not_ a survivor.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 26, 2015)

Great ride


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 26, 2015)

*cleaned up*


----------



## oskisan (Feb 26, 2015)

What is this beast??




Nickinator said:


> where ever this bike is, droooool. I heavily admire this bike.
> 
> Nick.
> View attachment 195167


----------



## larock65 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 4, 2015)

*1939 westfield d59tc streamlined moto-bike*















Well bit the bullet ..I know some of you saw this on the CABE ,E BAY who knows where else.I  wanted this one for a while ,told the last owner if he ever dicided to let it go .I want first crack...Well here is the 1939 WESTFIELD after cleaning ...Awesome rider ,it is the shinyest in my collection.First time ever that after putting battery's in the horn tank the worked without any adjustment! Same as the front loader,worked.Great new addition ,not going anywhere,as the MOTO-BIKE has a new home,,,w


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 4, 2015)

Great motobike Gary. I remember this bike as well. Congrads on that beauty. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2015)

Such a great bike, I thought it was Thursday for a sec...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, on this Thursday Eve, I'd like to share my '57 Murray Super Deluxe Fleetline. I sold it two years ago and was recently able to get it back. I had such a sick feeling after selling this one. I'm so excited to get it back. I will not let go of it again!


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 4, 2015)

Glad you like it and it finished cleaning up awesome and of course now I want it back !!!!!! But buying a original so. Cal vintage 55 chev straight axle gasser was higher priority for now...


----------



## brownster69 (Mar 4, 2015)

brownster69 said:


> Glad you like it and it finished cleaning up awesome and of course now I want it back !!!!!! But buying a original so. Cal vintage 55 chev straight axle gasser was higher priority for now...




Oops meant to attach to skidkingsvbc 39 westfield post


----------



## RJWess (Mar 5, 2015)

One that I admire.


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2015)

36 Roadmaster


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 5, 2015)

'41 Elgin


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 5, 2015)

*My only tank bike*

My tank bike


----------



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2015)

oskisan said:


> What is this beast??



Expensive

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 5, 2015)

Posted the wrong bike earlier.
One of my favs....
I love this Huffman tank.





It's all about the Tanks!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j (Mar 5, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> '41 Elgin
> 
> View attachment 200145




Great shot Dean, colors are fantastic, all those warm oranges seem to add life to the photo, in contrast to the coffin chain guard & old cemetery.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2015)

Well ... the tank bike of today for me is a postwar B 6 that I purchased locally off "the recycler" ... I added the cheetah print tires & the usual grease all the bearings once over ... My favorite riders are these B 6 bicycles ... smooth - solid well built machines - The pic is from the Rolling Relics San Fransisco ride a few years back ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2015)

The 1941 Colson built Firestone Cruiser was one of the more unusual tank bikes of the era.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Favorite Tank....Favorite Bike....*

This Thursday I put the only C-model tank I have in my 36 Electric to see how it looks. I dig it. Chrome guard too. Favorite Tank bike Thursday.....


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 5, 2015)

1941  d97xe


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 5, 2015)

*My '57 Jag*

I know it's not too exciting or rare, but here are some pictures of my unrestored '57 Jaguar that came from the original owner.
Thanks for looking!..........Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 5, 2015)

My Spaceliner....


----------



## larock65 (Mar 5, 2015)

*My 50 Tan & Brown with front and rear drum brakes.*


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2015)

Karlas 1938 Roadmaster Supreme. Her favorite rider. This bike has a good few hundred miles on it in the last 2 years or so.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sick....just plain sick


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice girl's bike, and I believe that chain guard is kind of rare in it's own right as well.


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2015)

She has about 22 bikes now, all vintage and loves that Supreme. It was her first bike i got her. 

Now if i could just find a boys rms matching paint bug eye to match it up with.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2015)

slick said:


> She has about 22 bikes now, all vintage and loves that Supreme. It was her first bike i got her.
> 
> Now if i could just find a boys rms matching paint bug eye to match it up with.




Hope you do Chris, but I think you used up all your luck finding that beauty!


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 5, 2015)

Being unrestored and looking great like that is PLENTY exciting!


----------



## larock65 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2015)

slick said:


> View attachment 200302
> 
> Karlas 1938 Roadmaster Supreme. Her favorite rider. This bike has a good few hundred miles on it in the last 2 years or so.




I'd say these are more rare than a Skylark and every bit as cool.  This is one the few girls bikes I would pay real money for.


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2015)

A couple of my favorite tank bikes owned by Karla and I.


----------



## slick (Mar 12, 2015)

larock65 said:


> View attachment 201770




I REALLY envy this one!! When it needs a new home...i have the reverse paint scheme girls to match. Blue with red darts, white pins.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not sure if this one should be on Tankless Tuesday or Tank-bike Thursday, but since the shroud up front houses a battery tray, I guess it technically has a tank.
One of the strangest tank bikes for sure.
1936 Colson Commander.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 14, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I'm not sure if this one should be on Tankless Tuesday or Tank-bike Thursday, but since the shroud up front houses a battery tray, I guess it technically has a tank.
> One of the strangest tank bikes for sure.
> 1936 Colson Commander.
> 
> ...




One of my Fav!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I will sell you mine...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

The only bike with a tank here


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like that bike Scott. This is now my favorite; put together tank Bike: 36 C model Electric Crusader.


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Mar 19, 2015)

monark rocket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2015)

1940 Huffman built.
Dayton Mainliner.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2015)

~'39 Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## Mr. Kool (Mar 19, 2015)

I love thursday!!!
Is it possible to have a close up view of the tank's front?


----------



## rickyd (Mar 19, 2015)

Current favorite, looked at it for 6 days, finally put it in stand for disassembly and wash last night.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2015)

Well it's Thursday again ... here is my tank bike of the day ... 1938 Schwinn Autocycle taken in my friends "secret garden" ... a great bike & setting ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 19, 2015)

Gawd Damn !! Shes a beaut!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 26, 2015)

*1940 Schwinn "Packard" DX*

Here are a few pictures of an all original '40 DX I bought a few years ago. I still have it, I like the early tank graphics with the upward wing.
I believe that this design was only used in 1939 and 1940..........Wayne


----------



## larock65 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Mar 26, 2015)

*Tank Bike Thursday Favorite for Today: 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane*

Photo taken before starting CicLAvia the Valley this past Sunday with my son.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 9, 2015)

*1951 J.C.Higgins Color Flow*

Here is my '51 Color Flow. Yes, a girls bike, but I still think these Color Flows look real sharp. The typical 1950's glitz and glamour.
Thanks for looking............Wayne


----------



## larock65 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 9, 2015)

Damn that is a super nice Schwinn!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's Thursday. Bumpin wit sum tank pics


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2015)

yes that is a super nice schwinn i like it to  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2015)

*tank bike thursday*

here is two bikes i have left i reelly like the monarks with the big fenders and the jc higgins jet flow which i would like to find a nother one to have in my collection   from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2015)

1941 Schwinn Autocycle Model B607


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 13, 2015)

'41 Iver Johnson Super Mobike Model 76K


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2015)

wow!!!! slick reelly nice bikes here i like them all!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> '41 Iver Johnson Super Mobike Model 76K
> 
> View attachment 231182




Very nice Dean! This bike rocks!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2015)

This is one of my favorite tank bicycle.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2015)

Actually it is hard to decide. I like a lot of my bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Actually it is hard to decide. I like a lot of my bikes.




I know that feeling!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 13, 2015)

No favorite, so here's the herd:
53 JC Higgins Color Flow
59 Western Flyer Golden Flyer
59 Evans 200 Viscount


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2015)

Really like your green Higgins . Very well done up. Nice "fleet" you got there.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2015)

1940 Shelby Speedline Supreme.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 14, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Really like your green Higgins . Very well done up. Nice "fleet" you got there.




Thank you!


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the one. The one that got me back into collecting vintage bicycles. It is a 1933 Mead Ranger Ace. It comes with its original sale receipt and warranty card.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Here is a C model tank bike that causes my mouth to salivate a lot  (owner jarod24)


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2015)

A bike I've actually had dreams about....Mr McCaskey's '37 Colson Imperial


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 3, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> A bike I've actually had dreams about....Mr McCaskey's '37 Colson Imperial




Nice! I'd like to find a straight bar colson! Tank or tank less haha


----------



## mike j (Sep 3, 2015)

I'll take any ole Colson myself.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 3, 2015)

*I'll take the old huffmans*


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 3, 2015)

*MY favorite Tank Rider.....*

My 41 Huffman cadet decorated for the Fourth of July parade;... I rode it to the cyclone coaster ride the next day.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 3, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I know that feeling!View attachment 231328




Yawwwnnnnnn... 



HA!..Yeah..right..Thats a massive line-up!!:eek:

I scored this 39(pretty sure)Rollfast today..Came out of a 1700s farm house attic  ..It was a LITTLE warm up there...
This is how I found the bike..tankless...then the woman said she thinks she saw the "fenders" in the other attic...10 minutes later....looked like someone took it all apart to paint it..Glad they gave up on painting the rest of it!







Now ,before you say,,what about the crocks,and lanterns and..... She wants her son to come look and see if he wants anything`


----------



## slick (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, a few tank bikes. My Worlds Fair Pacemaker next to a few other beautiful tank bikes on our Alameda Rolling Relics ride last Saturday. And yes, that's a gorgeous original paint Shelby Speedline Airflow back there on the far left owned by a close friend of mine. Not for sale....ive tried numerous times. And i think im first in line.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2015)

Super cool rare tank i used to own....


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 17, 2015)

*A couple nice ones....*









All middle weights.  The Rollfast is SUPER clean, even inside the tank...all metal, no plastic.  The Columbia Torpedo is also amazingly clean.  Both are nice riders.

Mike


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 17, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Super cool rare tank i used to own....
> View attachment 238083




What did it go on to?  model C?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2015)

eddie_bravo said:


> What did it go on to?  model C?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes C model ...a reverse painted LaSalle to be specific. 
I had it in my electric for a little while.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 17, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Yes C model ...a reverse painted LaSalle to be specific.
> I had it in my electric for a little while.
> View attachment 238192


----------



## JKT (Sep 17, 2015)

well it is Thursday ... so I may as well ad this bike to the thread... this is the way it looked when I bought , but now the rack is mounted correctly and straight....and the blue one is one I just found


----------



## sleepy (Sep 17, 2015)

JKT said:


> well it is Thursday ... so I may as well ad this bike to the thread... this is the way it looked when I bought , but now the rack is mounted correctly and straight....




Beautiful bike, I recall lusting after it a while back when it was in the for sale section.

Love that opalescent maroon!


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 17, 2015)

*Tanks-a-lot!*

SOOO hard to choose, but if we're talking tanks, I have to agree with Freqman1.... the Aerocycle is about as good as it gets; it was one of the first, biggest and with an airplane and built-in deco headlight? Dae-um! Hard to beat... but if you liked Zeppelins in the '30s and saw the Graf Zeppelin fly over Manhattan or Mines Field in Los Angeles (now LAX), the Elgin Robin evokes that image nicely... as the Aerocycle was already chosen, I'll chime in with the Elgin Robin as one of the best tank bikes that I both admire... and own! This one is not mine, and the kid who owned it clearly did not know what he had.. or maybe he did and had just slid off the seat and cracked his nuts on the top bar...


----------



## 1969nam (Sep 26, 2015)

I also have a 1956 Jet Flow and a 1950 black Monark Super Deluxe. You have good taste !!


----------



## Rich404 (Sep 30, 2015)

Here are two of my bikes...a 1958 Black Phantom and a 1951 Spitfire. Both are custom. 

Rich.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> 1937 RMS.... almost done with her
> View attachment 196354



I want to see more!!![emoji102] [emoji12] [emoji15] [emoji33] [emoji54] [emoji6] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2015)

I know it's Friday but, Thursdays go by in a flash and I forget to post here.
My meds are up to date so no worries guys.

But I have fallen in love with this tank bike.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 10, 2015)

Gotta say my Spaceliner.....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Thursday Thread....*

It's Thursday…
Tank to be admired.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I got one of those!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 29, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I got one of those!




I need one of those!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Have 'Tanker' endorsement on my CDL*





pappy


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2015)

1937 Syracuse tall frame with suspended tank. 




60th anniversary Westfield Pope


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2015)

My '37 Colson,fully dressed for the occasion




Except for a guard.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 29, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> My '37 Colson,fully dressed for the occasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very similar to mine. Need that horn/light set up. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Very similar to mine. Need that horn/light set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wanna trade?


----------



## larock65 (Oct 29, 2015)

*36 Motorbike*

One of my favorites in my collection!
​


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2015)

I agree!
The 1936 Schwinn Motorbike is one of my favorites as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Oct 29, 2015)

Colson


----------



## nj_shore (Oct 29, 2015)

Was under 5 feet of water during Hurricane Sandy.  Glad it didn't make it to the curb.
Not sure how sturdy she is on the inside.


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2015)

Too many favorites.


----------



## sld6914 (Nov 24, 2015)

*40 tank bike Tuesday*

My favorite prewar, all original 1940


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Tank Bike Thursday:New Addition*

1937 Colson LWB Equipped Motorbike


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 17, 2015)

I like this



and this


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Tank bikes*

two Schwinn's


----------



## buickmike (Dec 17, 2015)

Two more.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here's my small collection.

59 Evans Viscount 200
53 JC Higgins Color Flow
59 Western Flyer Golden Flyer


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Tank  bike*

Panther


----------



## buickmike (Dec 17, 2015)

Phantom ; ( black)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2015)

Be cool to save your other tank bikes for another Thursday. That way we can keep this thread going strong week after week!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Buickmike,
Nice !
What year is Phantom? I have 57 looking for parts to make it complete.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 17, 2015)

I believe 56


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Probably the favorite bike in my collection and a super smooth rider. v/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 17, 2015)

this is my all time favurite bike you have shawn .you done one super job on it !!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 18, 2015)

*Picked up*







 picked up a 38-39 huffman and a 51 Goodrich starlet


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Me like Da' Huffman!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 18, 2015)

I got a few more


----------



## the2finger (Dec 20, 2015)

My beat rider 1950 Firestone


----------



## the2finger (Dec 20, 2015)

View attachment 259957
My beat rider 1950 Firestone


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 20, 2015)

One of my favorites.  You just don't see a lot of them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2015)

Is it Thursday again so soon?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Admiring a Big Tank....*

I admire this bike... in the for sale section too. 



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81956-FS-1941-Huffman-Top-Flyte-Big-Tank-Complete-OG


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2015)

*Tank to Admire*

This C model in the for sale section by oneCatahula made my mouth salivate....




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?83972-Schwinn-C-Model


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2015)

*My TWIN Boys*

Round tank Iver Johnson Mobicycles


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2015)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 259957
> My beat rider 1950 Firestone




you actually have a *REAL* GT 350???????????????


----------



## jkent (Dec 31, 2015)

No longer mine and already wish I hadn't sold it. And it has not even left my house yet


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

So here it is another Thursday, so howsabout I show off the _*only*_ tank bike here...again...


----------



## scooter_trasher (Jan 21, 2016)

I put over 350 miles on my truck Tuesday to pick up my new tiller-steer, just so you would not be alone, but I just can't buy a bike every week.


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 22, 2016)

My 1951 Columbia Five Star Superb.


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 22, 2016)

My 1963 Sears Stratoflite


----------



## thericebunnycake (Jan 22, 2016)

my schwinn b10e


----------



## rocketman (Jan 22, 2016)

1946 Schwinn, ground up restoration.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2016)

It is Thursday and this is Mike's 40 Henderson that I admire. 







Sweet Schwinn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2016)

My latest tank bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 28, 2016)

Freakin awesome Shawn!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2016)

Just pulled out this Western Flyer (CWC) tall tank, it's not seen the road for yrs., maybe a good choice for the CWC ride.


----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2016)

Man this a learning curve, 1st post lost 2nd pic, tried to edit and add 2nd pic from phone and it somehow put it in another post (I was in edit for the 1st) ?? o well!


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> My latest tank bike. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 280827




Show off!!! lol nice bike! I love Elgin blue birds.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## ranman (Jan 31, 2016)

Super Deluxe


----------



## HARPO (Feb 2, 2016)

BASHER76 said:


> My 1951 Columbia Five Star Superb.
> 
> View attachment 279521




Mines not a Five  Star, though...


----------



## Social Suicide (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thursday again already? Do these days of the week threads even mean anything? V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Thursday again already? Do these days of the week threads even mean anything? V/r Shawn



im retired,all the days are pretty much the same


----------



## mrg (Feb 4, 2016)

took this Roadmaster today, still hobbling on this boot/cast for one more week (I hope), the kid in me had to stop and watch them drilling a well.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanks for the pic of my bike Frank!


----------



## the2finger (Feb 6, 2016)

Its all about train lights

 lights


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2016)

1934 Hawthorne Speedline in the for sale section; to be admired or purchased.


----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2016)

Its CWC time of year!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 11, 2016)

My 85 pound 53 JC Higgins Color Flow.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 11, 2016)

1941 schwinn henderson




Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 11, 2016)

Picked up this 1939 Huffman  bike from the original owner...he got it new when he was ten years old


----------



## benakbs (Feb 11, 2016)

My first project, 58 Jaguar MK II, my next project, 51 Monark Super Deluxe


----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 11, 2016)

1942 Westfield .One of mine, I picked up about 2 years ago . Still need to change out parts as I come up on em .


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2016)

Chris' "Flat Tank", currently in the For Sale section. So cool!


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

My 55 Schwinn BF Goodrich and my first post to the cabe.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> 1941 schwinn henderson
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those are Lobdell rims, right?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Vincestingraydriguez said:


> My 55 Schwinn BF Goodrich and my first post to the cabe..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> View attachment 284907



Welcome to theCabe! Are you SURE this is a 1955?


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Welcome to theCabe! Are you SURE this is a 1955?



The numbers came up as 55 or 57 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 12, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Those are Lobdell rims, right?



Yes. I believe they are  the one year only lobdell rims.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Vincestingraydriguez said:


> The numbers came up as 55 or 57
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



What is your tire size? Can you post your serial number... evidently from left rear drop-out? Oh, It IS a Beautiful bike!


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> What is your tire size? Can you post your serial number... evidently from left rear drop-out? Oh, It IS a Beautiful bike!



P18387 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> What is your tire size? Can you post your serial number... evidently from left rear drop-out? Oh, It IS a Beautiful bike!



S2 BF Goodrich tires and tubes

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

Work in progress 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Vincestingraydriguez said:


> S2 BF Goodrich tires and tubes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



I never had a new bike; certainly not a Schwinn. I got to ride them down the block and back, tho, by purchasing a coke @ the corner store for any fellow that had a new one, like these you've shown... .05 cents / .02 cents for the bottle deposit. There are many fellows here that know more about your Schwinn than I do. Schwinn did not always equip bikes for BF Goodrich tire stores or Ace bikes for Ace hardware stores the same as they equipped their bikes for Schwinn dealers... as we see them in the catalogs. *Both your bikes are really cool!* Especially the green one. Everyone can have a red Schwinn; but, there are not enough green ones to go around. As a member of theCABE, folks will tell *you* things they see in your photos... that appear changed from when your bike was new. If you find the correct piece, replace the wrong piece, *your bike gains value as being equipped OG* [stands for original from factory]. We try to help each other; we learn more the longer we spend time here. In the 1950 there were 3 boys balloon tire frames: 'Cantilever' [like the Phantom] where the second/lower top bar was a twin bar set-up, 2 bars smaller than top bar and curved; 'DX' where the 2nd bar was slightly curved and same size bar as the top bar; 'Straight Bar' [Panther, early fifties, and Hornet thru most of fifties, *and your bikes, both*] where the second bar was absolutely straight. The only straight bar that used the deluxe chainguard was the early fifties Panther... the cantilever Phantom used it too. The Hornet used the small 'feather' chain guard... and usually the Ace and BF Goodrich bikes as well. I question the deluxe chain guard as OG [hopefully others will read what I question, and you and I will be the recipients of better knowledge]. many times the Hornet was the base model for the bikes made for stores other than Schwinn dealers]. Your fork spring looks like the 1955 Hornet spring. The last time a Schwinn catalog shows the skip tooth chain-wheel sprocket, is on the 1954 Hornet. The '4 hole' sprocket on your bike is from a girl's bike [pedals easier, but, not as fast-high speed]; the boys skip-tooth sprocket 1954 and earlier was a 5 'heart shaped' hole sprocket [called the 'sweetheart']. The boys 1/2" every tooth [speed] chain wheel sprocket for 1955 and later for a while was a '6 point star' pattern. So, were your chain-wheel and rims from before 1955? The handle bars for 1955 Hornet were the 'Scout' bars... your handle bars resemble those used on early Panther and on the Phantom bicycles.
Your green/white two-tone 'S' seat with *3 rivets* appears first in the 1959 catalog; other two-tone seats 1957. The 'P' serial number you gave me shows *1955* in another serial number list; only R and S serial numbers are repeated from 1955 to 1957 [the easy check tool is not always very accurate]. These are things you can use as questions to subit to Schwinn Forum... see what the real pros say... OK? Again WELCOME, you have two great bikes to start you in a crazy hobby!


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 12, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I never had a new bike; certainly not a Schwinn. I got to ride them down the block and back, tho, by purchasing a coke @ the corner store for any fellow that had a new one, like these you've shown... .05 cents / .02 cents for the bottle deposit. There are many fellows here that know more about your Schwinn than I do. Schwinn did not always equip bikes for BF Goodrich tire stores or Ace bikes for Ace hardware stores the same as they equipped their bikes for Schwinn dealers... as we see them in the catalogs. *Both your bikes are really cool!* Especially the green one. Everyone can have a red Schwinn; but, there are not enough green ones to go around. As a member of theCABE, folks will tell *you* things they see in your photos... that appear changed from when your bike was new. If you find the correct piece, replace the wrong piece, *your bike gains value as being equipped OG* [stands for original from factory]. We try to help each other; we learn more the longer we spend time here. In the 1950 there were 3 boys balloon tire frames: 'Cantilever' [like the Phantom] where the second/lower top bar was a twin bar set-up, 2 bars smaller than top bar and curved; 'DX' where the 2nd bar was slightly curved and same size bar as the top bar; 'Straight Bar' [Panther, early fifties, and Hornet thru most of fifties, *and your bikes, both*] where the second bar was absolutely straight. The only straight bar that used the deluxe chainguard was the early fifties Panther... the cantilever Phantom used it too. The Hornet used the small 'feather' chain guard... and usually the Ace and BF Goodrich bikes as well. I question the deluxe chain guard as OG [hopefully others will read what I question, and you and I will be the recipients of better knowledge]. many times the Hornet was the base model for the bikes made for stores other than Schwinn dealers]. Your fork spring looks like the 1955 Hornet spring. The last time a Schwinn catalog shows the skip tooth chain-wheel sprocket, is on the 1954 Hornet. The '4 hole' sprocket on your bike is from a girl's bike [pedals easier, but, not as fast-high speed]; the boys skip-tooth sprocket 1954 and earlier was a 5 'heart shaped' hole sprocket [called the 'sweetheart']. The boys 1/2" every tooth [speed] chain wheel sprocket for 1955 and later for a while was a '6 point star' pattern. So, were your chain-wheel and rims from before 1955? The handle bars for 1955 Hornet were the 'Scout' bars... your handle bars resemble those used on early Panther and on the Phantom bicycles.
> Your green/white two-tone 'S' seat with *3 rivets* appears first in the 1959 catalog; other two-tone seats 1957. The 'P' serial number you gave me shows *1955* in another serial number list; only R and S serial numbers are repeated from 1955 to 1957 [the easy check tool is not always very accurate]. These are things you can use as questions to subit to Schwinn Forum... see what the real pros say... OK? Again WELCOME, you have two great bikes to start you in a crazy hobby!



Wow that's a lot of knowledge.. I'm ready to learn, I'm far from being a purist. I'll post a pic so how are you purchased it. As far as the seat I believe it is a later. The spring Forks I had laying around and match perfectly. The fenders where harsh and I found a nice set on ebay. All of the bike was cleaning up well so I decided to throw on my earlier set of S2 skiptooth. One the finish on them where way nicer then the originals and I'm a bit of a fan of the skip tooth. The handlebars are a better look in my personal opinion but there Wald [emoji43] other then that just wanted to give this bike a nicer finish in the attempt to save it and give it a bit of the look I'm into.. I'm not afraid to be corrected as I'd love to get better with originality.. 






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2016)

Vincestingraydriguez said:


> Work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A phanther

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense One (Feb 13, 2016)

dodgerblue said:


> 1942 Westfield .One of mine, I picked up about 2 years ago . Still need to change out parts as I come up on em .
> 
> View attachment 284697



I'm a Columbia heavy weight bike fan...clean looking bike


----------



## Intense One (Feb 13, 2016)

Vincestingraydriguez said:


> My 55 Schwinn BF Goodrich and my first post to the cabe..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> 
> View attachment 284907



Clean looking mo'chine!


----------



## Vincestingraydriguez (Feb 13, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Clean looking mo'chine!



Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sped Man said:


>





Sweet rides!


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 15, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Sweet rides!



Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2016)

It must stay Thursday all week long!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's a very nice all original (except tires and added grips) 1941 ladies Colson. 
Nice original paint colors. 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

My Mercury Pacemaker project...




Couple of action shots


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## rocketman (Feb 18, 2016)

My Mead Pathfinder


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 18, 2016)

I purchased a new bike on "Tank Bike Thursday".  It's not here and won't be for a week or so but it will be worth the wait.  Again, I don't need anymore bikes but nobody was bidding so I had to get it.  Wrong light and seat and a older restore job which needs some touch up work but I'm still happy.


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 18, 2016)

has a SPEED badge  38 cwc 3 gill and a roadmaster flat side 36 serial  # Z*******


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2016)

37 Westfield Syracuse 60th anniversary special.


----------



## Jarod24 (Feb 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> My Mercury Pacemaker project...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet!!!! Love these bikes!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Now it's Thursday…
I always admire cyclingday's 36 motorbike.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2016)

My '39 DX formerly owned by my buddy Ozark Flyer. Sunny today in the Northwest, going to take it for a ride!


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2016)

Love the black & white, the aluminum is a plus, Elgin/Westfield


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Now it's Thursday…
> I always admire cyclingday's 36 motorbike.
> View attachment 289218




Hey Marty, 
Is that a 20 inch model?  You look like FordMike on a bike


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice! You SoCal boys got some killer bikes and great weather to ride 'em in!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Hey Marty,
> Is that a 20 inch model?  You look like FordMike on a bike


----------



## Dham (Feb 26, 2016)

Our NOS 1960 Phantom!!


----------



## carlalotta (Feb 26, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.View attachment 195122 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy
> 
> View attachment 195122





jungleterry said:


> Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.View attachment 195122 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy
> 
> View attachment 195122








I have your bike's twin sister haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2016)

No tank bikes today?? Guess I'll post my girl's '47-ish Rollfast in nice OG condition.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2016)

1940 BFG Streamliner V/r Shawn


----------



## dogdart (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 3, 2016)

Firestone Flying Ace.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2016)

I haven't posted in a while ... how about this one ...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 288847



Last week, this week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Dham said:


> View attachment 289519 View attachment 289520 View attachment 289521
> Our NOS 1960 Phantom!!




That is a nice bike but it is a 1959 model. I'd be interested in seeing the serial #. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2016)

Huffman mainliner to be admired. 
Owner: cyclingday


----------



## Intense One (Mar 10, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I haven't posted in a while ... how about this one ... View attachment 291755



Untouched, beautiful artwork!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2016)

Marty's bikes are top notch, something to see for sure!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2016)

Still waiting her turn for a good servicing, some careful dent removal & a couple correct parts...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Today this is my favorite TANK bike; Thank YOU Howard Gordon for fixing my 1951 Shelby Step-thru tank-less problem! Today, I am very TANKful!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2016)

54 Jag, not originally a tank bike but some kid hot rodded it back in the day, love that patina.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Probably the favorite bike in my collection and a super smooth rider. v/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 259131




Te most beautiful ride I have seen so far.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2016)

Wanted to put a tank on this sense I saw a Spitfire deluxe at Gertrude's Pedal Pusher in the 70's  and finally did,  but its still a standard, my cousin did minor customization (bars, goose heck & pin stripping)    in the 50's, funny thing when I was a kid I wanted to strip it down but my day wouldn't even let me take off the fenders.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## rickyd (Mar 17, 2016)

Go forever and not see butterfly bars then two sets one day.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2016)

Butterfly bars both mine, both were put on Schwinn bikes in the late 50's, both here in socal, do you see a trend that morphed into the Sting Ray also a socal trend.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Oooh aaahh....


----------



## robertc (Mar 24, 2016)

My Schwinn Majestic


----------



## robertc (Mar 24, 2016)

1947 Schwinn Majestic.


----------



## RustyHornet (Mar 24, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 298379
> Oooh aaahh....



My '38 Admiral has a similar star decal to that. Along with more military decals.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2016)

RustyHornet said:


> My '38 Admiral has a similar star decal to that. Along with more military decals.



I have seen and admire that 38 Admiral of yours. 
This is my only tank bike right now; it is a 1937, anniversary edition


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 24, 2016)

Currently in pieces in my basement.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Schwinn BC found in 2012


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

BC in onecatahula....




In Awe....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

This Tank bike I sold to this admirer....


----------



## tech549 (Mar 31, 2016)

today this is my favorite!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Mar 31, 2016)

i thought there was still time left on this auction?


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 31, 2016)

Shelby Cadillac


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2016)

The only Colson I own....so far! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mrcardoc (Apr 3, 2016)

Firestone super cruiser 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 4, 2016)

Crappy picture but love the lines of the Spaceliner.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thursday thread to the top on Thursday…
I sold this 41 challenger but I still get to admire it.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2016)

A nice pair of bikes that I admired at the cyclone coaster ride on Sunday.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a great 56 Schwinn


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've always liked these Manton & Smith tank bikes.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 7, 2016)

hawthrone speedline


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2016)

Girl's Elgin w/dashboard.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2016)

Another Hawthorne.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2016)

Does this qualify as a tank bike?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2016)

Black Ranger.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 7, 2016)

20's Elgin, is this the first tank with built in light switch?


----------



## mrg (Apr 7, 2016)

My Manton & Smith built Western Tire (not western auto) Silver Shield, still looking for any Western Tire catalog/literature pics anyone?





.


----------



## Lerxst (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got an even worse case of tank envy now.  I humbly submit my only answer until I can source an original. 2013 Electra C1 "Retro Mod"


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (Apr 12, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> *Another one*
> 
> 1936 Hawthorne toolbox tank motobike. Ugly but I love it. Great ride
> 
> I need this exact tank if any body has one


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2016)

blowning the dust off the elgin


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2016)

My latest 1938 Hiawatha Arrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thursday Tank bike and rider


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the action shots, Mark.
For a guy who wasn't a big fan of these extended tank Shelby's, this is one tank bike that I really enjoy riding.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2016)

I like these Shelby long tanks.
1940-41 Western Flyer badged Shelby with Shock-ease fork in front of a Western Auto store.


A pair of 1940 Shelbys. Boys longtank with Pirate badge. And girls with Cadillac badge. The girls bike is currently being rebuilt.


----------



## mrg (Apr 22, 2016)

My 53 Goodyear Double Eagle


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 22, 2016)

My obese 53 JC Higgins Color Flow.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 24, 2016)

cds2323 - we are having a debate - is your lower top tube really straight? - because it kinda looks curved?  I am trying to figure out what frame is hiding in there...



cds2323 said:


> I like these Shelby long tanks.
> 1940-41 Western Flyer badged Shelby with Shock-ease fork in front of a Western Auto store.View attachment 307883
> A pair of 1940 Shelbys. Boys longtank with Pirate badge. And girls with Cadillac badge. The girls bike is currently being rebuilt. View attachment 307888 View attachment 307884


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 24, 2016)

Blue has a sight bend towards the seat post as where the red is completely straight.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, both blue ones have a curve in the lower bar.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> My Manton & Smith built Western Tire (not western auto) Silver Shield, still looking for any Western Tire catalog/literature pics anyone?View attachment 303228
> 
> View attachment 303227.View attachment 303232




man what a different fork suspension, is there a pivot in the fork crown? wouldn't it put a lot stress on those tiny truss rods?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2016)

1941 Mercury Pacemaker. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2016)

1941 Schwinn built, The World.
Autocycle Super De Luxe.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Jun 16, 2016)

hawthrone


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thursday… My only tank bike.
Whenever I ride this bike I feel like a little kid riding dad's bike… That he told me not to.



Awesome riding bike. I really do love it.



@fordmike65 loved it too; we are about 16 or 17 miles at this point explains why he is no longer smiling....


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 8, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> where ever this bike is, droooool. I heavily admire this bike.
> 
> Nick.
> View attachment 195167
> ...



 yes i like that one too nick ,its super nice!!!!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 8, 2016)

I like my Western Flyer Shelby with the Shock-ease fork. I've been trying to sell it for awhile but no one seems interested. It rides nice and is not very common.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2016)

Elgin "Miss America"


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Elgin "Miss America"




Even you would look pretty riding that Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Thursday… My only tank bike.
> Whenever I ride this bike I feel like a little kid riding dad's bike… That he told me not to.
> View attachment 357941
> Awesome riding bike. I really do love it.
> ...



Wait, what, Mike "smile's"?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

One of my old Schwinns-1938 Autocycle Super Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 8, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Wait, what, Mike "smile's"?



Yes. I saw him smile more than twice while riding along the beach



I think most people would call it a "smirk" though....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2016)

A Tank bike to be admired…





Now owned, loved, and cared for by my friend Don, a.k.a. @schwinndoggy


----------



## 3step (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Not mine, but definitely admiring this amazing 38 Schwinn currently in the For Sale section


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's one from the Cyclone Coaster Sears September ride.
This is a 1937 Elgin Bluebird.
 One of the more unusual tank bikes, in that the tank was an intrigal structural member of the frame.
Unlike most, where the tank was merely just a decorative cover to house the battery tray and horn unit.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2016)

bluebirds don't have tanks, they have a fuselage


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 15, 2016)

i like the jet flows and the monarks and tinkers jet flow!!!!!!  ha ha from bicycle larry


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2016)

Pre & post


----------



## rickyd (Sep 15, 2016)

Silently she waits


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> Pre & post View attachment 360357View attachment 360359



 i like !!!! wow nice bikes mrg  from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

This is my favorite tank bike.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> Pre & post View attachment 360357View attachment 360359




If you mean pre cleaning and post cleaning, I'd say you worked a miracle. Doesn't look all that cleaned up to me though.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 16, 2016)

A day late...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Sep 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Stanley said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



You must be in a way different time zone because I was thinking today was Friday!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2016)

I dragged this pic to post on this Thursday....
I have been admiring this tanker....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I dragged this pic to post on this Thursday....
> I have been admiring this tanker....
> View attachment 362413




Model GT495! Cool bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've been admiring this Pilot in Sell/Trade section; a lot.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-1941-42-huffman-built-firestone.96232/#post-617925


 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2016)

My latest addition to the stable... 1939 Iver Johnson Super Mobike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2016)

1939 Hudson badged AS&Co Auto Cycle.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 29, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 364906 View attachment 364907 1939 Hudson badged AS&Co Auto Cycle.



That's a beautiful Brown Phantom you've got there Marty.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 29, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I dragged this pic to post on this Thursday....
> I have been admiring this tanker....
> View attachment 362413



That's a dream bike for me, What was the price on the tag?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 29, 2016)

..


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's one I don't own but for some reason its lingered in my mind, which is weird mostly because I generally turn up my nose at Schweines.  Please contact me if you own this bike and you're thinking of selling.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2016)

I had that bike for a short time, but it ended up being tossed into a trade pile awhile back.
1941 Ace.
Nice bike with a lot of potential.
One of the things that made that bike subtly unusual, was the reverse paint scheme on the tank.
It looked really good in person. 
PS. There's nothing wrong with admiring a Schwinn from time to time.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 29, 2016)

Love them straight bar  Schwinn's


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 29, 2016)

This Shelby has grown on me a lot.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 29, 2016)

1948 Rollfast I picked up at the Royal Oak MI swap the other day. Cleaned it up and put new tires on it.


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2016)

Haven't kept many Schwinn's but really like the way these heavyweight Jaguars ride, if I can only find a faded candy red rocket ray


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2016)

mrg said:


> Haven't kept many Schwinn's but really like the way these heavyweight Jaguars ride, if I can only find a faded candy red rocket ray View attachment 365213View attachment 365214




Must be more Thursdays in the week than I realized!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thursday: Front 1941 Elgin sold to my friend Tim K.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2016)

!941 Carnival with Tank, 2 speed, and SW floating hub sold to my friend Nick for cash and fresh lobster....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2016)

My latest addition....V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 367349



Awesome picture. I would guess that bike is black/orange. What is interesting is that it has white walls on what I call the 'standard' version of this bike (no locking fork/Lobdell seat). Thanks for sharing--wonder if this is Jeff's bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)

I love the dapper dude riding it.
I wish I could tell what saddle and grips are on the bike.
I've got coke bottles and a long spring Persons on mine.
It would be nice to see an original period photograph to confirm my choice of equipment.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2016)

My girl's newly resurrected '56 JetFlow.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Gasbag (Oct 6, 2016)

My Hiawatha is my favorite tank bike because right now it is my only tank bike. The ugly chrome rack has gotta go! Should be road ready next spring.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 6, 2016)

Currently one of my favorite tank bikes.


----------



## burrolalb (Oct 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Oct 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Oct 6, 2016)

burrolalb said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I love the dapper dude riding it.
> I wish I could tell what saddle and grips are on the bike.
> I've got coke bottles and a long spring Persons on mine.
> It would be nice to see an original period photograph to confirm my choice of equipment.




Marty,
     My bike was restored from a totally original, but rough, bike. It still has the original coke bottles and a long spring seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for that info Shawn.
It's the way I got it, and is shown in the catalog that way, but my bike had passed through several collectors before I got it, so there's no telling what it looked like when it was originally found.
There is a picture of it when Larkin had it, and it had a horizontal saddle on it, but I suspect, that was a collector correction type of thing.
It is a very early model with a 1936 serial number, and no lock, so my suspicion is, that it was probably equipped more like the way it sits now.


----------



## None (Oct 7, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Silently she waits



Awesome!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2016)

Owned for a minute; now refreshed and ridden by @cyclingday Admired Often...


 

 
photo credit @37fleetwood


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 20, 2016)

I really like these things


----------



## locomotion (Oct 20, 2016)

some real nice bikes here


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 20, 2016)

Huffman Flying Ace (built by Huffman for Firestone in 1939)!  Just arrived to the "Land of Enchantment" yesterday; soon to be flying sorties in the arroyos and byways of the New Mexican desert.  Thank you Scott Seymour for this sweet ride; a rare addition to my collection.


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> My latest tank bike. V/r Shawn
> View attachment 280827



I almost bought this one....nice OG bike....


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Marty,
> My bike was restored from a totally original, but rough, bike. It still has the original coke bottles and a long spring seat. V/r Shawn



Are you talking about your 37 RMS?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2016)

poolboy1 said:


> Are you talking about your 37 RMS?




Yes, my RMS. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2016)

Disregard the ugly wires (now removed) but this is one of my favorite tank bikes.

Early production "A" serial with the stubbly fenders and one piece non riveted fender braces.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't have a favorite, per se. So I'll call this my "coolest" tank bike. 53 JC Higgins Color Flow. 85 pounds worth, Hard to pedal and heavy riding, great for short runs around town. Won a first place award at Ann Arbor last year. Not for the purist, basically my idea of how a typical teenage boy in the 50's would have accessorized his bike. I designed and installed a hidden system that illuminates the rear fender reflector, in addition to the more obvious goodies! The antenna at the rear is called a "Bike-tenna" an obscure period accessory sold on the notion that kids wanted stuff on their bike like Dad had on the car. Still on the lookout for a Batwing headlight, but the 2 toned Delta Ray is OK for the time being.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2016)

You guys do know it's Sunday, right??


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes all day long.....

figured I'd start early for next Thursday.

Now go finish your beer


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 30, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You guys do know it's Sunday, right??



I'm late to the party!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2016)

As long as I've been alive there has been a Thursday in each week! V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Nov 3, 2016)

This could be my new favorite.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2016)

I ADMIRE this one, a lot!


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 3, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 378404 I ADMIRE this one, a lot!



It's now sporting a proper Lobdell horizontal Spring saddle. But I borrowed it from another bike and I'm still looking for a nice one to complete this one.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 3, 2016)

All my bikes are tank bikes!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## syclesavage (Nov 4, 2016)

mike j said:


> This could be my new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 378398



Awesome Mike totally Friggin AWESOME I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2016)

My very rare cloth tank........

 [


----------



## tech549 (Nov 10, 2016)

my monark super deluxe


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 10, 2016)

bdt91 said:


> View attachment 378528



FINE RIDE!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 10, 2016)

3 of mine.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 10, 2016)

My 1958 super X 53 Western Flyer 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2016)

Tank bike Thursday.
I found a tank for my 36 Electric C model at the Cyclone Coaster  Swapmeet last Sunday. 





Many cool bits and pieces from many cool bike friends.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 10, 2016)

Have always liked this Westfield style frame. Comfortable and great riding. Low center of gravity from the 2 3/4" frame drop at the bottom bracket. 

1936 Westfield with Columbus headbadge.


----------



## rustintime (Nov 10, 2016)

Scored a tank at the Coaster swapmeet with the right patina and color for my J.C Higgins


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2016)

Definitely one of my favorites, almost think I like it better than my restored one. 40 Hawthorne All American


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 10, 2016)

tech549 said:


> my monark super deluxeView attachment 381335



Whoa, dream bike. Black and white with a train light.


----------



## Evans200 (Nov 10, 2016)

My modest balloon tank collection......
51 Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol.
54 Huffy Dial Your Ride.
57 Monark Coupe De Ville.
53 JC Higgins Color Flow.
55 Hawthorne DeLuxe (New arrival, some assembly required!)


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 11, 2016)

I like the Schwinns with the slim line tank. I currently have to projects going with those tanks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

Gotta post up this awesome old pic of a Completely Equipped 1936 Colson Motorbike that cds2323 found. So COOL!!!!

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/colson.21326/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Gotta post up this awesome old pic of a Completely Equipped 1936 Colson Motorbike that cds2323 found. So COOL!!!!
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/media/colson.21326/



I wanna press her horn button!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2016)

This one belongs to another collector, but is my new favorite.
1941 Schwinn B6 with a rarely seen reverse paint scheme.
It's interesting how dramatic the effect is by reversing the Ivory with Black trim.
I sure wish they had done this more often, because I want one of these!


----------



## sarmis (Nov 17, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 384909 This one belongs to another collector, but is my new favorite.
> 1941 Schwinn B6 with a rarely seen reverse paint scheme.
> It's interesting how dramatic the effect is by reversing the Ivory with Black trim.
> I sure wish they had done this more often, because I want one of these!




That's a beautiful pic as well, perfect example of composition without any clutter in the backdrop and using a simple and effective blacktop pavement.


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2016)

another one of my favorites, Western Flyer Tall Tank and the other CWC (Hawthorne All American also) that doesn't share its frame or tank with any other model.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2016)

eye AM a lustin' bout this bike....


----------



## Hobo Bill (Nov 18, 2016)

my daily rider...vent to planktown for a pint ...easy 18 mile loop......and ridin' along the Willamette river is a treat...tis in me back yard...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 384909 This one belongs to another collector, but is my new favorite.
> 1941 Schwinn B6 with a rarely seen reverse paint scheme.
> It's interesting how dramatic the effect is by reversing the Ivory with Black trim.
> I sure wish they had done this more often, because I want one of these!



That's the sexiest cantilever framed bike on the planet.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That's the sexiest cantilever framed bike on the planet.



Feel the true power of the dark side 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Feel the true power of the dark side
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Noooooo!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2016)

Im thinking it's not just the sexiest cantilever bike on the planet, but the sexiest bike period, bar none, hands down, second to none.
But, that's just me. Lol!


----------



## sarmis (Nov 19, 2016)

sarmis said:


> That's a beautiful pic as well, perfect example of composition without any clutter in the backdrop and using a simple and effective blacktop pavement.




Well put if I didn't say so myself. 

Mad props to who ever took the foto !


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2016)

Thank you, Sarmis.
Not bad for a guy without a clue and a cell phone. 
It definitely helped to have an amazing bike with a full moon on one side and the setting sun on the other.
The natural light was fantastic.
We could have shot a whole coffee table book worth of photo's in that last twenty minutes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Im thinking it's not just the sexiest cantilever bike on the planet, but the sexiest bike period, bar none, hands down, second to none.
> But, that's just me. Lol!



  If that is how you feel Marty, please sell me one of your Huffmans!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 24, 2016)

one of my favorite riders.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 1, 2016)

Mrs. Skid wanted me to post a couple of her bikes this thursday. Here's her favorite rider,'53 green panther.



Her latest addition, '47 or so Rollfast, nice original paint.


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 8, 2016)

Happy tank bike Thursday ! this is my 55 Westfield,ride it every day if i can.


----------



## mike j (Dec 8, 2016)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I know that feeling Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2016)

1937 Roadmaster Supreme.
Commissioned by Jarod24
Restoration by Jeff Guyer, aka, 39Zep
Pin Stripe detail by Tom Clark, aka,
TWBikesnstripes


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm with you Marty; WOW!
Way to go @Jarod24


----------



## rickyd (Dec 8, 2016)

Ol Franky


----------



## TicTocRob (Dec 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 393814



I'd double like that bike if I could!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 14, 2016)

........


----------



## mrg (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2016)

How can it be Westfield Wednesday _and _Tank Bike Thursday??


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

it's Tank Bike Thursday now....


 
found some California Bars to set it apart from the average.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 15, 2016)

Greetings from Santa Fe!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 15, 2016)

Munro Special.


----------



## Bozman (Dec 15, 2016)

My 1940 Westfield.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

"Nice bike, may I ride it?"





Admired by all who see it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> "Nice bike, may I ride it?"
> View attachment 397105View attachment 397106
> Admired by all who see it.



Snapped a couple pics of Marty's green beauty myself.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2016)

'37 Packard badged Roadmaster.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2016)

This 1939 Schwinn, The World,
 Autocycle De Luxe, is my tank bike for the month of December.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 22, 2016)

'39 Snyder built. This bike came to me without a badge, but did have a cool Indian "Munro Special" sticker attached instead. Found a NOS front fender to replace the one that had been bobbed to accommodate a motor. Hunting a light now.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 22, 2016)

Just picked this up today 1952 Monark     



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 22, 2016)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Just picked this up today 1952 Monark
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Sweet ride


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 22, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 399819



Lovin that bike and those colors


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 22, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 399776 View attachment 399777 View attachment 399778 This 1939 Schwinn, The World,
> Autocycle De Luxe, is my tank bike for the month of December.



Those greens are gonna POP forever


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ooooohhh @cyclingday 's Firestone Twinflex



 
it's Thursday again.....


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 29, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Ooooohhh @cyclingday 's Firestone Twinflex
> View attachment 402346
> it's Thursday again.....



How to find one of them omg very nice ride for sure.


----------



## Stanley (Dec 29, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2016)

Stanley said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Oh......dat's nice!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 29, 2016)

Still looking for a new home for this one...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2016)

Pulled this one out recently and got it back on the road where it belongs. 1941 SamSco.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 29, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pulled this one out recently and got it back on the road where it belongs. 1941 SamSco.




I would definitely ride that if nobody was watching. The 2 speed cable route is awesome and I can't figure out how the fork works because I'm dumb.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2017)

...I admire this 1928 Overland  posted by @redline1968


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ladies Mercury Pacemaker on this Tank Bike Thursday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 5, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I would definitely ride that if nobody was watching. The 2 speed cable route is awesome and I can't figure out how the fork works because I'm dumb.



They work very well. Here's what I found to realize mine was wrong when I bought it..





@Autocycleplane


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ladies Mercury Pacemaker on this Tank Bike Thursday




That thing is awesome. I love the look of the shroud and tank from the front.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 5, 2017)

Not my bike but a cool odd-ball '41. Did they run out of DX frame/tanks and ship this out instead?


----------



## the2finger (Jan 5, 2017)

My two newest


----------



## Mark Allard (Jan 6, 2017)

I know I'm late but but can't resist an opportunity to show off my new Cleveland Welding skiptooth......I've taken to calling it "The Parade Bike"


----------



## mike j (Jan 12, 2017)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2017)

My old '36 Cycleplane.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 408485




I want that. Bad.





Real bad....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2017)

Eric - Original 1941 Admiral - Ebay find a few years back - Original one owner beauty that was purchased in & listed in Chicago - A keeper - I went through it - added the tires - grips - pedal blocks -


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Eric - Original 1941 Admiral - Ebay find a few years back - Original one owner beauty that was purchased in & listed in Chicago - A keeper - I went through it - added the tires - grips - pedal blocks -



I'm usually not a big fan of brick tires/grips,etc....but man does it all work on this beauty! Nice!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Mike ... The brick red BFG's & brick red extras compliment the green really well ... couldn't help it ... the grips are real deal Schwinn script prewars in brick red .. rare as hens teeth


----------



## Christopher (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Christopher (Jan 12, 2017)

My 52 Five Star


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 12, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 408433
> 
> My old '36 Cycleplane.




@fordmike65 you know that is both a Schwinn and a Chevy?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> @fordmike65 you know that is both a Schwinn and a Chevy?



"Like" retracted


----------



## the2finger (Jan 13, 2017)

Love my Evans


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 14, 2017)

I guess it's not Thursday


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 409811
> I guess it's not Thursday





If you guys would just wait it'll come around again next week


----------



## pedalpower17 (Jan 15, 2017)

jungleterry said:


> Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.View attachment 195122 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy
> 
> View attachment 195122



Elegance made into a bicycle!   Beautiful...and together with the boys bike in the background, you and your wife cruise in fine style!


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 393814



Oh my... :eek: BeeeeUTIFUL!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Jan 19, 2017)

Just got my firestone guard for my 37 Firestone super streamliner, badged as a speed king 





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2017)

5 Tanks at the park



 
Labor Day 2014


----------



## None (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice bikes guys!


----------



## rmhenaghan (Jan 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> The favorite tank bike in my collection is my Huffman Cadet because of how beautiful the original paint is and I have not seen another one like it.
> View attachment 195119View attachment 195120View attachment 195121
> 
> View attachment 195119
> ...




looks a lot like my 46' Dayton. I'm almost done with it.

Ron


----------



## TieDye (Jan 26, 2017)

I have 3 tank bikes that are mine.  This is my oldest, a '38 Excelsior.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice ladies '39 Colson Firestone Cruiser with a couple double bars in the background.



Oh, and Marty too


----------



## OC54 (Feb 2, 2017)

Still in the works.


----------



## Tony M (Feb 2, 2017)

My blue Panther


----------



## Stanley (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Stanley said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Is the Donald Duck a 26"er?


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, that is a 26", with an original duck head. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Stanley said:


> Yes, that is a 26", with an original duck head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Cool,I'd have a blast riding it,giving the neighbors some new gossip


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2017)

1936 Electric
C mod straight bar with some custom accessories


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 9, 2017)

always a toot ridin' on this seagar....


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> always a toot ridin' on this seagar....



Now you have my attention Bill


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 9, 2017)

Here is one I just finished


----------



## Tony M (Feb 9, 2017)

My 1941 B6


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2017)

whoa! much admiration...



 

 

 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

It's gonna show up somewhere and when it does somebodies gonna get a thrashin.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Some of my personal favorite full bodied ladies I own.


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 423385 View attachment 423386 View attachment 423387




Those bottom two.....


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> whoa! much admiration...
> View attachment 423036 View attachment 423038 View attachment 423039
> Happy Thursday!



I'd have to say I like your bike more than all of mine put together. Barry


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

Thursday vibes.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 16, 2017)

Going to start getting my x53 ready for the boardwalk this summer.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> I'd have to say I like your bike more than all of mine put together. Barry




The bikes I posted today are not mine but I admired them in pictures I found...
I own two Tank Bikes currently, that I love...
1937 Syracuse 60th anniversary Bike
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/60th-anniversary-1937-syracuse.74511/



1936 Electric that I just placed the Tank
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-electric-c-model.75513/


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> The bikes I posted today are not mine but I admired them in pictures I found...
> I own two Tank Bikes currently, that I love...
> 1937 Syracuse 60th anniversary Bike
> View attachment 423631
> ...



Beautiful! You gotta love it. Barry


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thursday vibes.
> 
> View attachment 423591
> 
> View attachment 423592




That's one sweet Higgins! Did my cat tear up the couch again. I'm sorry about that.  Meow


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 423380



MMMM, Yummy. Barry


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> That's one sweet Higgins! Did my cat tear up the couch again. I'm sorry about that.  Meow



Hahaha cats are gross!


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Hahaha cats are gross!




Just like that couch and chairs. Looool


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Just like that couch and chairs. Looool




Heck yeah! Not my usual hang out...but looked like an interesting frame for a pic. Haha alley pics...gotta love 'em!


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe a good summer beer drinking couch if it wasn't in an alley.


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Thursday vibes.
> 
> View attachment 423591
> 
> View attachment 423592




Better get back on bike talk.Don't want to get into any trouble. Does that light on your Higgins work? Do the batteries go in the light itself or wired from the tank?


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2017)

kreika said:


> Better get back on bike talk.Don't want to get into any trouble. Does that light on your Higgins work? Do the batteries go in the light itself or wired from the tank?




Oh yeah she works.  wired into the tank.


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2017)

Desireé said:


> Oh yeah she works.  wired into the tank. View attachment 423743
> View attachment 423742




Niiiice. No problem lighten up the creeps on the corner. :eek:


----------



## Tony M (Feb 23, 2017)

Two of my favorite bikes that I own


----------



## spoker (Feb 24, 2017)

Tony M said:


> Two of my favorite bikes that I ownView attachment 426743



awesome!!!!


----------



## Tony M (Feb 24, 2017)

spoker said:


> awesome!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Christopher (Mar 2, 2017)

Here are my top three....and wouldn't you know it, all of these gems are in my possession!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 2, 2017)

Just my piece of junk blocking the view of the world's finest Schwinn.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 2, 2017)

Much better. Not mine but one I admire. A ton.


----------



## mike j (Mar 9, 2017)

My curent favorite (subject to change)


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 9, 2017)

1954 J.C. Higgins 100.. Just one of my faves... 




 
Photo by @37fleetwood Scott Seymour..


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2017)

9 22 14  ride 5



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 25, 2014


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 9, 2017)

Love my poor mans Shelby,and the Ridewell in the back


----------



## tech549 (Mar 9, 2017)

these are my favorite tank bikes


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 9, 2017)

I submit the tank bike I admire... The X-, it's the keenest bike in the whole wide world! Ha ha ha 

And no I do not own it....yet.


----------



## kreika (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> 1954 J.C. Higgins 100.. Just one of my faves...
> 
> View attachment 433435
> Photo by @37fleetwood Scott Seymour..



not sure where I saw it, but your bike reminded me of this one...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## HARPO (Mar 14, 2017)

HARPO said:


> Here's one I still have, just missing the truss rods. 1955 Columbia.
> 
> View attachment 195143




Well, I actually sold this one last year to a guy who come from New Jersey to pick it up. It went to a good home!
fred


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Some from pages past:


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tank made. Bike for Sale...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/woody-flow.106879/


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 16, 2017)

I saw that the other day, very different.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 16, 2017)

Right now this is my favorite tank bike. I recently finished this 66 slimline Schwinn 









Before and after [emoji651]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)

Beautiful 1941 Cadet


----------



## Stanley (Mar 16, 2017)

Fresh packed hubs soon with new stainless spokes and clean WW's.




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2017)

Loooooong tank 1941 SamSco on a local Monrovia Ride.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 16, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 437066



Cousins.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 16, 2017)

It's not my best tank bike, but it is my favorite rider. This bike rides so smooth. 1939 Rollfast long tank


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> It's not my best tank bike, but it is my favorite rider. This bike rides so smooth. 1939 Rollfast long tank
> View attachment 437091



Did this come from Derek a year or so ago? Nice. Dig those guards


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my Goodness; from sale thread...:http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-c-model.83972/#post-525004
Did this bike sell? I didn't want to bump it and cause more covetous members.


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 23, 2017)

41' Goodrich Streamliner

 

 tr


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 23, 2017)

San Fran Ride 2012   Green & Ivory Crusy B6



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## tech549 (Mar 23, 2017)

hawthrone speedline


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2017)

tech549 said:


>




trippy Pic!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 23, 2017)

I wish I was still in Arizona....


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 23, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> trippy Pic!
> View attachment 440010



Looks almost like tilt shift..


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Mar 23, 2017)

OMG I LUV THIS BIKE, I NEED 1 IN MY LIFE

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## OC54 (Mar 30, 2017)

Remembering Yosemite


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

*Oh ME....oh MY....which bike do I pick???*

Well, my Radio Bike is in pieces right now as it undergoes a _*MILD RESTORATION
*_
*In the absence of my Radio Bike, I fall back on a Silver Jet. Not just any (I own four), but this one. Unrestored and original 1965 men's model. I have seen a few nicer than mine but they don't come along often. I like the style, the uniqueness, the local history behind the brand. Living in the Birthplace of Aviation, I love the name "Silver JET", that chrome airplane on the fender, and a certain style that is reminiscent of the Starship Enterprise from the original Star Trek TV series that ran from 1966-69.



 

 

 View attachment 443686 

 



(is that chrome bike for sale? NOPE nope nope nope uh huh uh huh nope!)



*


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## keith kodish (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

While digging up pics of my Silver Jet, I saw that Al Sabo had "liked" almost every photo I posted of this bike in a particular thread. Makes me miss him...he had great taste in bikes AND people!

Here's another pic that I will re-share, for Al's memory...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Bozman (Mar 30, 2017)

1940 Westfield

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

Cool Color Thursday....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2017)

The tall tank Ranger.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 6, 2017)

mazdaflyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome Bike!
Great colors, accessories, and rear side stand for that.
Bravo!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 6, 2017)

Whoa! Over 2 years of Thursday's filled with tank bikes 
Here's one that stayed for a bit then found a new home:


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 6, 2017)

New fave,under construction











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Apr 6, 2017)

blackhawk


----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocRob (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 6, 2017)

1938 Shelby Crusty Banana Tank 1



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 2, 2013
__ 1


----------



## partsguy (Apr 6, 2017)

From last September's ride to WACO airfield


----------



## partsguy (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Imsohawthorney (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's the Manton and Smith I recently finished making roadworthy. Appears to be a

 1936.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 6, 2017)

1964 Firestone 500 II, partially restored. 90% original paint (fork was replaced), and 95% original chrome (headlight re-chromed). Rear wheel rebuilt, seat upgraded, full mechanical overhaul.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 447431


----------



## partsguy (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thursday...
Here's a *Tank!


 *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just the other day, I was admiring another one of my favorite bicycles... My camera captured the occasion.

1954 J.C. Higgins Deluuuuuuxe -


----------



## whizzer kid (Apr 20, 2017)

My new and favorite tanker.. western flyer 4 gill. Just bought it and can't wait to take her on the maiden voyage!


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 20, 2017)

'37 Viking Streamline


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

oldy57 said:


> The only one I have.
> 
> View attachment 195150



Beautiful!!! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 20, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> BC in onecatahula....
> View attachment 300521
> In Awe....



What's the Badge say? Barry


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2017)

1937 Syracuse tall frame full dress rider.
I have owned this for a few years now and still look at it in awe.






I rode it about 30 miles last Thursday; rides great!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 27, 2017)

Prewar Airman.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2017)

Cool shot of my all-time favorite. 

Disclaimer: not my bike, just my photo


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 27, 2017)

Finally got a light for the wife's bike. Not aluminum, but a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 27, 2017)

I added a simple bracket to this kool pressed steel plane i scored at the antique store........

 and i mounted it on the bars and went for a spin......

on the newest tank bike in my little collection! 

it works great!. Need to clean and polish........but its too fun riding it.rode it twice today so far.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2017)

One of my recent acquisitions. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2017)

Tony would tell people, "I sold him that"


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 4, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 4, 2017)

I was such a beautiful day out today, as opposed to tomorrow's forecasted deluge, that I took ole' Miss out to wave the flags. Picked up the great hubcaps at Copake from tech549, I think that they are a nice addition.


----------



## saladshooter (May 4, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 4, 2017)

saladshooter said:


>



You beat me to it! I was gonna post this up, but I suppose you _should_ get dibs. Nice grab!


----------



## rollfaster (May 4, 2017)

This is one I admire... VERY MUCH!  Congrads Marty!


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2017)

I think Tank Bike Thursday Has Gone sideways with bikes with no tanks, and bikes being posted on Friday....color me confused!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 4, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I think Tank Bike Thursday Has Gone sideways with bikes with no tanks, and bikes being posted on Friday....color me confused!!!!




sim sim _salabim!_


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> sim sim _salabim!_


----------



## Overhauler (May 4, 2017)

A few of mine.
Lee


----------



## Overhauler (May 4, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2017)

Bought this for my wife a few weeks ago from cory.really nice original bike down to the tires.rides really smooth.i couldnt resit the color.its like hotwheels spectraflame hot pink.will look even nicer after a clean and polish!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2017)

'38 RMS...


----------



## tripple3 (May 11, 2017)

Tank bike day before Friday…


----------



## jacob9795 (May 11, 2017)

My 1938 Autocycle. It's heavy but rides incredibly smooth.


----------



## jacob9795 (May 11, 2017)

My 1947 Monark is my other favorite.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mike j (May 11, 2017)

Buddha seems partial to Colson's today, must be their Zen qualities.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 11, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> My 1938 Autocycle. It's heavy but rides incredibly smooth.
> 
> View attachment 464920




That thing came together pretty quick, nice tank. 

What color?


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (May 11, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 465629




I
want
that



real bad....


----------



## jacob9795 (May 11, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> That thing came together pretty quick, nice tank.
> 
> What color?



There was factory black paint in the bottom bracket. I'll go with black and white on this one. Thanks for selling the tank


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 18, 2017)




----------



## JAF/CO (May 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (May 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 18, 2017)

My old Streamliner. Best original bike I've ever owned. Too bad is wasn't a 41 or I would still own it.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 18, 2017)

The Badge Is SPEED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 18, 2017)

TBT


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> TBT
> 
> View attachment 468351




Looks like you have a spare Motobike tank that I could use. I guess you have all the "easy to get" parts Bob U. was referring to when he sold that straightbar frameset! Still waiting to see your 20" bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (May 18, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> TBT
> 
> View attachment 468351




I have a rear motorbike fender.  I believe it could be a match to that jewel tank.  The. Front unfortunately got sanded down. I would call it a light grey. Do you have the whole bike?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 18, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 464996



Didn't Jessie James have one like that?


----------



## None (May 18, 2017)

mike j said:


> I was such a beautiful day out today, as opposed to tomorrow's forecasted deluge, that I took ole' Miss out to wave the flags. Picked up the great hubcaps at Copake from tech549, I think that they are a
> 
> View attachment 461299




BeeeAUTiful!!!


----------



## None (May 18, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Finally got a light for the wife's bike. Not aluminum, but a whole lot cheaper.View attachment 457599 View attachment 457597 View attachment 457598
> 
> View attachment 457596





Such a pretty girl!


----------



## iswingping (May 18, 2017)

My new Hawthorne Comet (1st tank bike for me)


----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

https://www.google.com/patents/USD1...=0ahUKEwjYyta8m4vUAhWj6oMKHXkBBnE4KBDoAQg9MAQ


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Some cool tanks and a nice pic to boot:






http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/no...-offer-is-a-bad-offer-cant-make-me-mad.94431/


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

Minor adjustment to the look... Can you see it?


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2017)

I love this...


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2017)

Said goodbye to this fellow on Monday.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2017)

Ready for Memorial Day weekend.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 25, 2017)

38 Shelby-built Western Flyer just got back the light today





Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 25, 2017)

With said light,and John's tires







Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (May 25, 2017)

I just finished my CWC Monkey Wards tank bike before the midnight deadline, lol!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Minor adjustment to the look... Can you see it?




Pedals


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I love this...
> View attachment 471895



It's Beautiful!! COOL! Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 1, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Pedals




I did take the streamline pedals off; but the main adjustment I did was lower the front of the chain guard to be closer to level...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 1, 2017)

Hawthorne I picked up last week


----------



## partsguy (Jun 1, 2017)

An old pic...but a good one. My Monark just after I finished framing the ad. It's first show, I believe, was at Daddy Katz in Dayton.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 1, 2017)

1940ShelbySpeedlineSpecial



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 27, 2013


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank Thursday it is

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-spiegel-airman.111588/


----------



## slick (Jun 1, 2017)

Tank thursday.......


----------



## slick (Jun 1, 2017)

One more for tank thursday...


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2017)

Happy Thursday
A Clipper for sale on the Bay...http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122533110635


----------



## mike j (Jun 8, 2017)

....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 8, 2017)

this week its gotta be corys tall frame hotrod.looks bitchin with the wheels he scored! Two speed kick back lets it really roll out!


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 8, 2017)

https://www.google.com/patents/USD1...=0ahUKEwjBy4mHtK7UAhVFNiYKHUh6Cv44HhDrAQgpMAE


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Finally got this one where I want it. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow!
That looks great, Shawn.
The US Royal Color Treads match beautifully.


----------



## mrg (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 8, 2017)

larock65 said:


> View attachment 197557
> 
> View attachment 197557



MAN I LOVE THE COLORS! MAN NICE BIKE!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

My 1939 Hiawatha Arrow. One of my favorite tank bikes.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 8, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 468327



That is a sweet bike!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> My 1939 Hiawatha Arrow. One of my favorite tank bikes.
> 
> View attachment 478837



One of my favorites! Great bike....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 8, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> One of my favorites! Great bike....




Thanks.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 8, 2017)

catfish said:


> View attachment 478515



AWESOME!![emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2017)

Western Flyer by Shelby... WOW!


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Didn't Jessie James have one like that?




He has this one. I was his bike.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2017)

Today's fav


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 22, 2017)

got that hard to find tank.thanks dave!


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 22, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 485725




What year is that one? @Desireé


----------



## None (Jun 22, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> What year is that one? @Desireé




I believe she is early 50's. I was told 53. And I feel like that's accurate to due to MOS in the serial.


----------



## Tony M (Jun 22, 2017)

MY 1946 SCHWINN BA-107


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Lamont (Jul 13, 2017)

Ladies Firestone Cruiser .....


 


my latest tank bike find ....... kinda happy to find one here in the swamp that isn't all that rusted and crusted......


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2017)

This sweetypie
@Reesatheresa


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> This sweetypie[emoji813]eyes:
> @Reesatheresa
> View attachment 644009



Where have I seen that bike before?  The kid is pretty cute too. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## OC54 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## None (Jul 17, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I believe she is early 50's. I was told 53. And I feel like that's accurate to due to MOS in the serial.
> View attachment 485773





WetDogGraphix said:


> What year is that one? @Desireé




I stand corrected, she's a 48.


----------



## None (Jul 17, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 644110




Sharp!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Who's the new proud owner of this amazing machine?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-c-model-original-paint.114366/


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2017)

little better picture, duh


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2017)

How bout the awesome paint scheme on this ol' girl?


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2017)

38 Snyder built Hawthorn Zep


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 10, 2017)

Here's a new tank bike to be *Admired...*
Awesome finished project by @markivpedalpusher


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 10, 2017)

Meh....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2017)

Ehh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 10, 2017)

Thank you @tripple3 ! - man I love this thread
@Autocycleplane - killer bike
@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi - killer bike looking good!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 10, 2017)

Maskadeo Mike, and his fabulous 1939 Schwinn, Excelsior Motorbike.


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2017)

I think I've had both of these 1940 AA on here before but probably the first time I've had them both out together, like to see if there's any other complete CWC build Hothorn All Americans out there


----------



## mike j (Aug 10, 2017)

....


----------



## ccmerz (Aug 10, 2017)

Recently bought Shelby Airflow. Got an unknown kid who happen to walk by with his dog to pose with this updated pic with improvements to the bike.  he seemed shocked by this bike!


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

My pacemaker...its in my country and i think is the only one in mexico..i just got the shroud so i will paint it as craig morrow has in his museum


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

Also i love my schwinn motorbike...

Love it so much


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

My elgin cardinal....i got it thanks to my friend keith ellis...


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

My phantom....

Amazing shape


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

My schwinn DX...army custom....really it gets many many good comments....


----------



## manuelvilla (Aug 10, 2017)

These are not mine but they are in my place in mexico...there are many great collectors here


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 12, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> These are not mine but they are in my place in mexico...there are many great collectors here
> 
> View attachment 658545
> 
> ...




Do you know Israel Gonzalez?  He's from Mexico City and a great guy.  He's been up to my place a couple times.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 17, 2017)

Mike brought this over for a clean and refurb. If anyone has an original one of these 40s for sale please let me know, I want one again.


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2017)

A couple of 39 Mercs


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Aug 17, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Here's a new tank bike to be *Admired...*
> Awesome finished project by @markivpedalpusher
> View attachment 658206 View attachment 658207



OMG luv this!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 18, 2017)

Cool thread


----------



## higgens (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2017)

Didn't come with a tank but I like it.


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

A couple tankers out for a frosty brew


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> A couple tankers out for a frosty brewView attachment 676178



Is that a 24" Bluebird?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that a 24" Bluebird?



It's actually a 20". Must be the angle I took the pic.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> It's actually a 20". Must be the angle I took the pic.



Oh, it was hard to gauge next to your 30" Rollfast.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Brian (Sep 14, 2017)

This is one of my favorites. '40 Shelby w/ unusual maroon & salmon color


----------



## Tony M (Sep 14, 2017)

MY 1936 MOTORBIKE


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2017)

Colson Commander


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 21, 2017)

Pat Pend front brake - who has one for sale?


----------



## catfish (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2017)

My latest... 1937 Hawthorne Zep


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 21, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 679901
> 
> Pat Pend front brake - who has one for sale?


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 28, 2017)

Favorite "Receptacle" bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-3-gill-mead-ranger-og-paint-schwinn-built.118439/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 683889
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-3-gill-mead-ranger-og-paint-schwinn-built.118439/




It is sized right for you, and it doesn’t actually say Schwinn on it....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> It is sized right for you, and it doesn’t actually say Schwinn on it....



Tempting...very tempting


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 12, 2017)

This one is almost “done”, couple of tweaks still needed but I’m stoked. 

Thanks a ton Mike S, Dave K, and Bob U!


----------



## stezell (Oct 12, 2017)

My Western Flyer badged CWC built bicycle, beautiful and crusty!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2017)

Not mine, but, this is the two tone brown 40 Special that was on eBay last month.
It cleaned up pretty well.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Jon Olson (Nov 17, 2017)

1938 Roadmaster Supreme that was just a dream.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving
My 1936 Electric was bumped from the Tuesday thread to the Thursday thread; it happens.


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2017)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, to all of you glorious, CABE'ers!

 
It was Fred Lazarus Jr. from the Lazarus department store in Columbus Ohio, that lobbied Franklin D.Roosevelt to make the fourth Thursday of November, Thanksgiving Day, thus creating Black Friday, to kick off the Christmas shopping season.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2017)

1937 Syracuse 60th Anniversary


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING, to all of you glorious, CABE'ers!View attachment 713646
> It was Fred Lazarus Jr. from the Lazarus department store in Columbus Ohio, that lobbied Franklin D.Roosevelt to make the fourth Thursday of November, Thanksgiving Day, thus creating Black Friday, to kick off the Christmas shopping season.



Howdy! Happy Thanksgiving! Do you have a photo of the badge? Thanks, Barry


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2017)

A couple more M&S’s


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! Happy Thanksgiving! Do you have a photo of the badge? Thanks, Barry



It's pretty faded, but it says, Airliner.
Lazarus, Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 23, 2017)

Jon Olson said:


> View attachment 710609 View attachment 710610 View attachment 710611 1938 Roadmaster Supreme that was just a dream.



Thats a keeper for sure,Has to be a winner


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 23, 2017)

Just bought this 1941 Shelby Safe-T-Bike. Happy Thanksgiving!



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 713727 View attachment 713726
> It's pretty faded, but it says, Airliner.
> Lazarus, Columbus, Ohio.



Thank you very much?  Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2018)

Tank Thursday Thread is 3 years old!
1936 Electric got a little Cooler and moved from the Tuesday thread last year!
Paint by @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## buickmike (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks good trippe / been thinking about that bike lately.  Looking at some of the wanted ads for tanks reminded me of when u went looking for your tank.  How long did it take to find it?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Looking at some of the wanted ads for tanks reminded me of when u went looking for your tank. How long did it take to find it?



Years.
This bike has had 2 C Mod tanks over the years; but I wasn't looking for a tank when either of them "Popped" up.
This tank is the mold for the Re-produced fiberglass tanks that @JAF/CO makes.
Which look Awesome!


 

 
This is one ^


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 15, 2018)

This one...


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

How 'bout this tanked beauty in the For Sale section?? Great colors & an awesome price!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/39-packard-cwc.124692/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 755281




Seems like some stuff has been removed [emoji853]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2018)

Pre pilfered shot.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 16, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 755814
> Pre pilfered shot....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just that speedo clutter - coulda been much worse


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 762168



Best tank EVER!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 1, 2018)

Like rabbits....


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 1, 2018)

The grips were black, rotted and and taped on with black tape, the pedals were bent and the light was missing. Everything else is original. I still want to find some pedals and grips some day.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 2, 2018)

thanks fer TANKS...eh!!


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Jay81 (Mar 8, 2018)

1940 Firestone Airflyte


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2018)

...another Schwinn... to admire.
happy Thursday


 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/looking-for-some-help-please.129993/


----------



## SKPC (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2018)

My only tank bike left.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Dave K (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2018)




----------



## ADVHOG (May 17, 2018)

This is my favorite cuz it's the one I'm currently working on!


----------



## JRE (May 17, 2018)

Finally get to post my bike with a tank. Slow rly getting all the parts together


----------



## cyclingday (May 17, 2018)

Tanks for the memories.


----------



## Beads (May 17, 2018)

Welcome to Canada Miss Elgin and Mr Huffman....tanks EH!!!


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2018)

I'm lucky, I'm only hoarding two tank bikes. 


 .. 

 

Original paint 41





And my Birthday Phantom


----------



## thebigorangecat (May 18, 2018)

ADMIRE!


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2018)

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Oldnut (May 25, 2018)

Have all of the parts this one is coming next


----------



## buickmike (May 25, 2018)

It kind of looks like the mate to the girls bike above


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 813595






Oldnut said:


> View attachment 813624 Have all of the parts this one is coming next






buickmike said:


> It kind of looks like the mate to the girls bike above




@ZE52414


----------



## ZE52414 (May 25, 2018)

View attachment 813595


Oldnut said:


> View attachment 813624 Have all of the parts this one is coming next



oh my!!!! Is that yours ???


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2018)




----------



## JRE (May 25, 2018)

G


 ot the fenders on


----------



## Krakatoa (May 25, 2018)

Wow you boys and girls are breaking out some serious equipment!:eek::eek::eek:

Wish I could go for a moonlight ride on this dark blue speedyway's dream dream special...

N


----------



## JRE (May 25, 2018)

Nice I want another peanut tank Shelby. Had to sell the one I had to pay some bills about 5 yrs ago


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

Well, now it's Thursday.
Tank Bike Love


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 7, 2018)

Sorry to those sick of looking at this parts pile, but I liked this shot


----------



## JRE (Jun 7, 2018)

Lol I need to work on getting more than one tank bike. Took mine to the park today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

How 'bout a whole bunch of tank bikes from this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters CWC Ride???


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 7, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> How 'bout a whole bunch of tank bikes from this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters CWC Ride???
> View attachment 820278
> View attachment 820279
> View attachment 820280
> ...



They are all killer.  That green one is Killerer!


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2018)

Very proud of this one.


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 7, 2018)

This Shelby is the only tank bike I have with a tank.  I think I'm in over my head.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2018)

All American tank


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2018)

1940 RMS


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 7, 2018)

1936 Electric
Schwinn C model with Accessories


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## John Gailey (Jun 14, 2018)

I put this together since last Thursday thread.  Not possessing mad skills, but this is it.  Cheers!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## bicycle ed (Jun 23, 2018)

slick said:


> View attachment 197553
> 
> The one and ONLY balloon tire bike. The 1939 Shelby Speedline Airflow. None better in my opinion in comfort, ease of balance while riding, and overall sexy looks.
> 
> View attachment 197553



yes very sexy.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dig this dude


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 28, 2018)

View attachment 830902


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Jun 28, 2018)

Taco, or tank bike Thursday


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 28, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 830925




Possibly my favorite ladies model, great bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2018)

Photo credit to Mike @TR6SC


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2018)

Happy Tanks Thursday.





Admire Marty's @cyclingday 's Dayton being ridden.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2018)

monark


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2018)

The sandstone lady with the discerning look,


Seems to concur with her other sister set in stone,



That Rudy's badass Columbia, is worthy of a Tankbike Thursday post.



Nice ride, Rudy!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 9, 2018)

My 1951 J.C.Higgins original paint


----------



## RakudaJoe (Aug 9, 2018)

56 Higgins Jetflow. Still working on some parts but it’s getting there.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 9, 2018)

RakudaJoe said:


> 56 Higgins Jetflow. Still working on some parts but it’s getting there.
> 
> View attachment 850206



o love those jet flows from bicycle larry


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 9, 2018)

Cheap snack run to Cumbies on this beast. It needs some love and a few things corrected in fit and finish to be really right. Pretty uncommon color combo!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 10, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Cheap date to Cumbies needs some real love and correct fit and finish to be really right. Pretty common model idk.
> 
> View attachment 850336



o boy is that a nice one I like it !!!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 10, 2018)

Get some paint on that alreaddy Larry!

Wicked nice bike!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2018)

1941 Schwinn Streamliner Black & Ivory



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2018)

1936 Schwinn Electric



Wedge, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 16, 2018)

My Firestone with ugly off road tires and original paint


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 16, 2018)

This one now has black tires ans black seat . Love the jet graphics


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2018)

this western flyer I am picking up .


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2018)

Tank Bike Thursday! Getting ready for Sears September this Sunday!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## buickmike (Aug 30, 2018)

SKPC ; is that a shimano hub.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2018)

That Robin tank is among a few of the best ever made in the balloon tire era.
And its a larger size too that might not convey in pictures.
IMO.
I've got some collectible bikes, but my Robin jumps out at you.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 30, 2018)

The way I got it and sold it.



It's much better now.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 30, 2018)

Rayzway310 said:


> My 1951 J.C.Higgins original paint



I think I have his brother? Barry


----------



## SKPC (Aug 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> SKPC ; is that a shimano hub.



Sachs 515....28hole.


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2018)

39 Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 13, 2018)

1939 Delmar
 Simmons hardware USA


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 18, 2018)

Have been riding this one, once of Eddies stable. I have the rack, fenderlight and taillight just don't like all that...


----------



## SKPC (Oct 18, 2018)

33 Colson Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 18, 2018)

1936 Electric
Studio A, Newport Beach, CA


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2018)

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 18, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 885615



Great to see the Peerless still around, its a great bike.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 18, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 885831
> 
> 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.




Terrific bike and photo!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2018)

Here's my 1934 Schwinn Excelsior with house paint and the wrong tank. I love it though!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2018)

Good for Tankless Tuesday & Tank Bike Thursday!


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 18, 2018)

two for, my brides 55' Sunliner and my 41' Rocket


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 18, 2018)

I recently purchased this cool sears bike. Not sure of the year but I was told it was built by Murray. I have new tires on the way 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 19, 2018)

Hiawatha Gamble's no nose aka blacky!


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 19, 2018)

modelcarjedi, heres a Murray Missile that is a match of your sears bike. Small tank but I think its agood looking bike.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 19, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> modelcarjedi, heres a Murray Missile that is a match of your sears bike. Small tank but I think its agood looking bike.




I like it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 19, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> View attachment 886471




That thing has some beefy tires crammed under those fenders [emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 19, 2018)

This 1949 B6 is one of my favorites.  It rides very well and i like the color 




combination.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 19, 2018)

1817cent said:


> This 1949 B6 is one of my favorites.  It rides very well and i like the color View attachment 886511
> 
> combination.



Yummy!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2018)

In the Complete Bikes For Sale: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1941-big-tank-dayton-huffman-top-flight.136386/
by Chris @scrubbinrims   Ooooh; Awwwwe


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 25, 2018)

Top four ... today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Top four ... today.
> View attachment 889365


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Top four ... today.
> View attachment 889365



*Now that's a great line up ... Ridden not Hidden*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2018)

1817cent said:


> This 1949 B6 is one of my favorites.  It rides very well and i like the color View attachment 886511
> 
> combination.




*STUNNING COLOR COMBO ... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 25, 2018)

This one is now the only tank bike I own.


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 25, 2018)

1948 Monark Super Deluxe


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 25, 2018)

1963 Otasco Flying O' Lancer


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh, yeah!


That's a sweet original, 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
Congrats, to the new owner.
It looks like the Fall,
Memory Lane Classics meet is alive and well.


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 25, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Now that's a great line up ... Ridden not Hidden*



What state is that meet in?  I heard Cyclone Coaster and I'm thinking its in NY.


----------



## Andy Dee (Oct 25, 2018)

piercer_99 said:


> 1963 Otasco Flying O' LancerView attachment 889669
> 
> View attachment 889671
> 
> View attachment 889672



Really a spectacular Bicycle. Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 15, 2018)

Andy Dee said:


> What state is that meet in?  I heard Cyclone Coaster and I'm thinking its in NY.




_Yes true you guys still have the sister coaster out there in New York named the CYCLONE .. to the one we once had out here in Long Beach named the CYCLONE RACER ... years back when we where looking for a name for our bicycle ride the CYCLONE RACER here inspired the name CYCLONE COASTER .. with the COASTER representing the COASTER brakes we have on the vintage balloon bicycles we ride ... Years ago when I was out in New York I passed by to see the CYCLONE & wanted to go ride it - but the day I was there they had a private event & was unable to do it .. so the CYCLONE is still on my bucket list .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank _


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 15, 2018)

I have had the bike a Western Flyer badged Murray for a while, pumped to finally have a good fitting tank on this great rider!

Thank you Scott for making  the Elgin tank available!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2018)

Couple tank bikes pictured here


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 15, 2018)

Getting the itch to do something with this.





















'39 Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Getting the itch to do something with this.
> 
> View attachment 902097
> 
> ...



I got an idea. Sell it to me!!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 16, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I got an idea. Sell it to me!!!




Hahaha! I hadn't thought of that.  Thank you for your generous offer but need to keep it just to take a small step to upgrade my collection to come any where near the stuff you've got.(Respect) I'll keep you in mind if I decide to let it go in the future.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 17, 2018)

I don't remember if I ever put this in here.   Someday I will get around to cleaning it up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2018)

Some of you must live in a different space/time continuum or have more than one Thursday in your week! Unless you are extremely old or sick you will probably live to see another Thursday! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Getting the itch to do something with this.



Have you tested that paint to see if it'll lift and expose the original?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 18, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Have you tested that paint to see if it'll lift and expose the original?




Don't have to. There are spots that already came off. Bare metal under house paint.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Tank Bike Thanksgiving!!





















'39 Firestone Flying Ace in pieces. Having some fun for the holiday. Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2018)

This magnificent bike is appropriately owned by a guy named, @39zep 

Thanks for bringing it out, Jeff!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 29, 2018)

Never should have sold this one....


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

This one!!!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-model-bc117.143613/


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 6, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 914791
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




What's the story with the rocks?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2018)

Unbelievable almost NOS 48 Shelby!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> What's the story with the rocks?



Juggler


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 6, 2018)

Since I have nothing good with a tank to share today I thought I would post up this inspirational quote instead.

“There’s nothing wrong with having a tree as a friend” - Bob Ross


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 6, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> What's the story with the rocks?




They are my neighbor s , he was offering acorns . I’m blessed to have them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 6, 2018)

Envy


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2018)

Come home to Mama


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 13, 2018)

Have the Columbia, sold the Panther III


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2018)

This little gem is on permanent display at the Autry Museum of the American West.
So, I try and stop by to pay my respects, when ever I'm in the area.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 10, 2019)

Two orig paint Rangers that I bought in the last year.  The tall frame bike has some custom personalization on the tank.  I've thought about trying to remove it, but I think it's been on there from shortly after new.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 17, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## buck hughes (Jan 18, 2019)

1940 Huffman twin-flex


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 18, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> 1940 Huffman twin-flex


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 25, 2019)

buck hughes said:


> 1940 Huffman twin-flex
> 
> View attachment 934791
> 
> View attachment 934792



Is that your Twin Buck?    I know that you were looking for some time


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2019)

AerocyclePlus



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 26, 2014


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 7, 2019)

This one rides really nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2019)

1939 Delmar at Christmas


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 7, 2019)

Love this lady

@cyclingday


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 8, 2019)

Just my old OG 41 Roadmaster that I seem to be enjoying more and more! After I picked this bike, it just sat.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2019)

I dragged this from the * No Discussion Please! *thread so we could discuss the forks tweaked so bad the fender hits the down tube.
Thats why the look on his face; Classic.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 14, 2019)

1939 Westfield at Tour de Fat Denver a few years ago.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 14, 2019)

this Huffman


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 14, 2019)

1941 Rocket, it's for sale.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 21, 2019)

WEB   1939 Schwinn Tan & Brown Autocycle   1



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 26, 2012


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 21, 2019)

tank bike Thursday.

1963 Otasco Flying O Lancer, it has been a long process for this resto-mod.   Just missing rack and tank graphics and it will be done.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 21, 2019)

Also have it's sister, it has been redone, all wrong, it will be broken down and brought back a bit better, however that is a project that can wait for a bit.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 7, 2019)

A couple of my favorites


----------



## ranman (Mar 7, 2019)

Bb


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 8, 2019)

jungleterry said:


> Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.View attachment 195122 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy
> 
> View attachment 195122



That’s a beautiful bike. Love the color.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 14, 2019)

St Patty’s tank bike Thursday submission


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greeced lightning (Mar 14, 2019)

....


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 14, 2019)

Got this from "old fart " here this week . Well packaged for shipping by the way


----------



## 39zep (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2019)

.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 964229


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2019)

Hat, Coat, Tie, and a 1938 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
Oh, so civilized!


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 14, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 964250Hat, Coat, Tie, and a 1938 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme.
> Oh, so civilized!



Looks like chrome fenders


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 14, 2019)

John said:


> Looks like chrome fenders





I was thinking the same thing.
 Peaked Gothics as well.
The tank looks like it is possibly chrome too.
The paint trim is between the three ribs like it is on the chrome tank.
Cool guy on a cool bike.


----------



## 39zep (Mar 14, 2019)

From the JAF/CO collection.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 14, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 964229




What a lovely couple!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 15, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> Got this from "old fart " here this week . Well packaged for shipping by the way
> View attachment 964227




Thanks again, enjoy!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2019)

2013   iphone pics 1307



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Aug 30, 2013


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 21, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Rollo (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexis (Mar 28, 2019)

They are all my faves!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 28, 2019)

One of my favorite tank bikes I used to own. 
Kinda wish I kept it. But I'll. Build another ,,, but better!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 28, 2019)

This one's not too shabby...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 975667


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 975667




Dream bike.


----------



## 39zep (Apr 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


>






RESPECT!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2019)

Keeping with the theme....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2019)

In memory of a certain SoCal RMS...lets keep the theme going...


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2019)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 975742
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com



One of these days....I'm gonna win the lottery and get me one of those


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok, four gills are cool too


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2019)

This bike rides so good and I have got attached to it I don’t think I will ever paint it a little bump here and a little rust is good


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 4, 2019)

This has 2 head lights


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 975744
> 
> Ok, four gills are cool too





Very nice Chainless!


----------



## nick1985 (Apr 10, 2019)

Took my JC Higgins out for a ride along the beach today. She started life in the US, then the UK for 5 years, and now resides in Australia. It's good to have her back and in one piece.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 10, 2019)

My buds new '41 Viking


----------



## mrg (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 10, 2019)

Wowzer Mark!

Very nice CWC looks all original time captured.

I'd love to see the colors back.

OA bath?

@CWCMAN
@stezell
@szathmarig
@TieDye


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Wowzer Mark!
> 
> Very nice CWC looks all original time captured.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2019)

Click to expand??, how did that get in there and how do I get it out of there??, I can't remove it?


----------



## JRE (Apr 12, 2019)

My 37 Shelby I just picked up off Craigslist for $90 it's getting my Bannana tank put in it as soon as I finish cleaning the blue Rattle can paint job off of it. I'm the Se one owner on the Bike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2019)

Yep


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## JRE (Apr 18, 2019)

My 37 Shelby.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 18, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 975667





Mamaaasitaaa jiiikeeesss.......


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 18, 2019)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 975754View attachment 975755
> This bike rides so good and I have got attached to it I don’t think I will ever paint it a little bump here and a little rust is good
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike Uuuuuuufffff......


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## hm. (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (May 16, 2019)

1937 Syracuse, "Dad's Bike"


----------



## ZE52414 (May 16, 2019)

1940 lasalle.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2019)

so fare this one


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 16, 2019)

I know,,, motors don't count. But it has a killer tank!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 17, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> I know,,, motors don't count. But it has a killer tank!View attachment 999350



I reelly like it , nice one , I like the tank on it to  from bicycle larry


----------



## OZ1972 (May 23, 2019)

Thursday monark i picked up from Tim at foxclassics , great survivor,  thanks a million Tim


----------



## OZ1972 (May 23, 2019)

Love my roadmaster i got from KATO also one of my favorite riders,  thanks a million Mike !!!!


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2019)

Murray built Hiawatha


----------



## OZ1972 (May 23, 2019)

New monark rat project will post on project page when i get started !


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (May 23, 2019)

well I really like my 1948 Monark Rocket, not much stock on it though.






my bride's 41 Elgin Deluxe Sport though, it is up at the top of the list of favourites.


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2019)




----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2019)

My 49 straightbar great old bike love riding it !


----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2019)

My original paint 51 phantom great rider just hsd a rear flat LOL , oh well happy tank bike Thursday anyway !
Check out the kid carved his name in the seat " Daniel William "


----------



## charnleybob (May 30, 2019)




----------



## OZ1972 (May 30, 2019)

Beautiful twin flex !


----------



## bicycle larry (May 30, 2019)

another one  from bicycle larry


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2019)

WOW! Check out @Kickstand3 's Western Flyer!


----------



## Kato (May 30, 2019)

Found this pic and others years ago.......I used to work just outside Milan, OH
I have no idea who built this - tried to research with no luck.
I tend to like the original patina bikes these days but the quality of resto, paintwork and being Milan brewery related helped.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Jun 6, 2019)

Well my favorite this week


----------



## tech549 (Jun 13, 2019)

picked this up this past weekend ,couldn't be happier great bike!!


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 13, 2019)

‘34 AS World survivor with some help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2019)

Couple of tankers on a lunch ride this past weekend.


----------



## mrg (Jun 13, 2019)

The 38 Zep hasn't been out in a while!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 13, 2019)

Beautiful 37 Aero Flyer owned by Kim


----------



## stezell (Jun 13, 2019)

My 1951 Shelby with Cadillac badge just finished cleaning and putting it back together.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2019)

ShelbyInvasionWEB0



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 10, 2013


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 13, 2019)

Just picked up this one. 



Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 13, 2019)

Euphman06 said:


> Just picked up this one. View attachment 1014778
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Jun 21, 2019)

Red Phantom is grooving nicely..............


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 4, 2019)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1025471
> 
> View attachment 1025472
> 
> ...




That’s the coolest Ranger ever, nice one Mike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 11, 2019)

This bike is in a class all by itself


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 12, 2019)

I picked up this bike a few weeks ago. Just added tires. It rides great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2019)

Not usually a big fan of the No Nose Shelbys...but what's not to like about @slick's recent acquisition that made its debut at this year's Cyclone Coasters Shelby Invasion!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Happy Thursday!
1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn accessorized.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 18, 2019)

‘34 Schwinn World. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2019)

Ladies Shelby Airflo Western Flyer out and about his past weekend.


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2019)

Seems like a Shelby theme!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 8, 2019)

Grocery getter. Tybee Island, Georgia


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## 1817cent (Aug 8, 2019)

One of my favorites.. Don't own it but i like it....


----------



## phantom (Aug 8, 2019)

My favorite non Schwinn tank bike I have.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 8, 2019)

In a matter of hours will be mine.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2019)

This beauty. @rollfaster


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 8, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> In a matter of hours will be mine.View attachment 1043428
> 
> View attachment 1043430





About time you picked up something decent to ride Chad! 

Congrats on another amazing bike for your killer collection!


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2019)

My WF tall tank ( CWC ) hasn’t been out in a while


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 8, 2019)

My favorite is my newest score.


----------



## BLK80SLT (Aug 8, 2019)

My uncle's 41 Hawthorne.





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 8, 2019)

Took my Fox to the local swimming hole


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## slick (Aug 8, 2019)

I'll play today.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 15, 2019)

Shelby straightbar w/ hanging tank


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 15, 2019)

A couple from my crew of straight bars


----------



## Kato (Aug 15, 2019)

Almost..........99% done


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Not usually a big fan of the No Nose Shelbys...but what's not to like about @slick's recent acquisition that made its debut at this year's Cyclone Coasters Shelby Invasion!
> 
> View attachment 1029459




*I use to not care for the No Nose Shelby bicycles either Mike - BUT Slicks was a great one indeed .. perfect patina .. what a bike in person a great survivor ... CONGRATS to Slick *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lotsa badass tank bikes at last weekend's Foothill Flyer's Bike Show! Thanks for the vid @eddie_bravo 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220476129716417


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 22, 2019)

!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 22, 2019)

last two left in collection


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 22, 2019)

My new rider


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 29, 2019)

I like these!


----------



## elwood (Aug 30, 2019)

Fltwd57 said:


> Just the other day, I was admiring another one of my favorite bicycles... My camera captured the occasion.
> 
> 1954 J.C. Higgins Deluuuuuuxe -
> View attachment 454097



Wow... My dream car 1948 Tucker!!! SWEET!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 12, 2019)

....


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 12, 2019)

This is what I've been riding lately.  Tank not original to bike.  The bike is burgundy and the tank is maroon.  Sorry, the bike is maroon and the tank is burgundy.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 15, 2019)

Nothing quite as awesome as the others in the other posts but,,, it mine!!


----------



## Igor (Sep 19, 2019)

Frankenwatha. 
65 Hiawatha, wheels from a 35ish jc Higgins.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 19, 2019)

Going to get this old Roadmaster sorted out this winter. In dire need of an overhaul.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 19, 2019)

A few I own.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Here’s a couple you don’t see very often 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 19, 2019)

Damn ya’ll ! Where do you come up with these rides?,, i hit as many “estate sales” when ever i can,,, i hold hundreds of dollars when i go,,,and i might see one “old” bicycle every once in a while! I will admit i don't travel alot , but I really want to step it up some! Most of the time im digging them up from old farm houses. Old barns and flee markets! But i dont see ,,,, pre war , Harley Davidson, elgin, shelby ??? I’m willing but my finds are weak!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 19, 2019)

And i heart this tank bike! Mine!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2019)

1939 DELMAR & 1936 Electric, out cruisin' OC beaches.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 19, 2019)

Somethin somethin Colson


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2019)

I musta posted some pics on this thread, but I can't find them, and don't know how to. Besides, I'm old and my memory is half baked. There are some KILLER bikes out there for sure. Thanks to everyone for sharing them. My favourite..dang, that's like asking who your favourite kid is?  Ha!! I guess there are LOTS of us that could post dozens of pics.  Cheers. *My apologies. I really thought today was Thursday. When you are retired, it's easy to mix up days, especially if you are not paying "close" attention. I do make a "to do" list, but Friday was WIDE open!  Ha!*


----------



## JRE (Sep 20, 2019)

My 37 Shelby and 52 Monark Project I just got.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2019)

JRE said:


> My 37 Shelby and 52 Monark Project I just got.
> 
> View attachment 1066771
> 
> ...



Thursday again already?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2019)

1938 Huffman Super Streamline:


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Not as cool as Brant's Huffman but a close relative--1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 26, 2019)

1934 Schwinn The World


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Sep 26, 2019)

It is Thursday today?  Ha!! My Monark Rat bike with Hot Rod pipe!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 26, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> 1938 Huffman Super Streamline:
> 
> View attachment 1069541






Freqman1 said:


> Not as cool as Brant's Huffman but a close relative--1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1069556


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2019)

I thought, this Lifeguard tower kind of looked like the Lunar Module.
So, Imagine that Neil and Buzz took a 36 Motorbike up there with them, and this is what it might of looked like. Lol!
Oh, yeah!
That’s the Sea of Tranquility back there.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice post! Im kinda a space nut and dude your spot on! It does sorta look like the Lunar module! Shur nuff! I have the luxury of living near the space and rocket center in Huntsville Alabama! And they have a suggestion box! But what bike would look the best on mars???


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2019)

Well one of my favorite riders, 39 Autocycle/Klunker


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 10, 2019)

My '39 Firestone Flying Ace is quickly becoming my favorite bike in my collection since finally getting around to rebuilding the Nexus 3 speed hub.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2019)

Riding this back from Long Beach Sunday, Jets flying over, arms out wide; 1936 Electric can fly!


----------



## SteveF (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm new to the forum but here's one of my favorites. I rescued the frame from a junk pile and built it up from goodies I found along the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

SteveF said:


> I'm new to the forum but here's one of my favorites. I rescued the frame from a junk pile and built it up from goodies I found along the way. View attachment 1078918



Today is Tuesday.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bikebones (Oct 17, 2019)

1930,s zenith with tool box tank...


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## SteveF (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## 39zep (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## SteveF (Oct 17, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1080229



Beautiful!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1080229



View attachment 1080236


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## charnleybob (Oct 24, 2019)

This:


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 24, 2019)

39zep said:


> View attachment 1080229



There's no way the Bellows Stem is not the right one for this bike. It looks perfect on there.


----------



## SteveF (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2019)

1939 Firestone Twinflex @cyclingday 
Thread Mar. 2013 https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-twinflex.38816/


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2019)

Marty, please bring this out again soon.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 24, 2019)

Mine is my 37 Super Deluxe Autocycle.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 24, 2019)

My 1941 Henderson Super Deluxe Autocycle



Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2019)

MY Manton & Smith built Western Tire “Silver Shield”


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Oct 25, 2019)

Original Elgin and un-restored Auto Cycle


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 7, 2019)

A couple I own


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2019)

Sweet lineup of Elgins @charnleybob!!

The black hanging tank Elgin is the business!!!   

Thanks for sharing


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 7, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sweet lineup of Elgins @charnleybob!!
> 
> The black hanging tank Elgin is the business!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2019)

Admiration for this beauty!


Hemina Hemina Hemina!


----------



## OC54 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2019)

1938 CWC built Hawthorne Zep with rare 37 RMS style rack.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 14, 2019)

1937 CWC Deluxe Model 01826 in two-tone green.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Nov 14, 2019)

my elgin



Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2019)

The "crem de la crem" Elgin Robin offered here on The Cabe    









						Sold - Amazing LOaded and Great Original 1936 Elgin Robin, Former Dave Ohrt Bike SOLD! | Archive (sold)
					

This is one that won't turn up too often. I bought the bike back in the very early 90's. It's a gorgeous original 1936 Sears Elgin Robin. Nothing repro on the bike at all. An original speedo gooseneck with working speedo, an original early Musselman 2 speed lever action shifter that works great...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 14, 2019)

This might be cheating.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 14, 2019)

1940 Huffman Big tank


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Nov 14, 2019)

1938 RMS “Y” frame


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2019)

1936 Electric


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2019)

39zep said:


> 1938 RMS “Y” frame
> View attachment 1096018



Love the front fender!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 16, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1095994
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That's a beauty Rolando!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 16, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1095994
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



That is NICE!  I have the exact bike.  Has been sitting buried in the back of the shop forever.  Seeing this makes me want to drag it out!


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Love the front fender!!




Looks like a 4 gill ran into a phantom


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeah, I never knew, a Roadmaster could look so good.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 21, 2019)

1950 Schwinn BF Goodrich D19


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 21, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> 1950 Schwinn BF Goodrich D19
> View attachment 1099247



I love that color combo!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Nov 21, 2019)

Here  is one I own


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 22, 2019)

My 41 Dixie Flyer


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 22, 2019)

Cant pick favorites...so here is my tie in first place





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 22, 2019)

THIS ONE


----------



## 1motime (Nov 22, 2019)

bicycle larry said:


> THIS ONE
> 
> View attachment 1100054



Looks showroom new!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2019)

Super sweet bike, Chad!
Congrats, on such a magnificent acquisition.


This Rig showed up in the Detroit area Craigslist this week.
I don’t know who the new owner is, but it is definitely an interesting looking tank bike worth admiring.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 5, 2019)

Killer addition Chad!    

How long until it gets a 2 speed?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2019)

1939 His & Hers, Schwinn built, Hudson’s.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ladies deluxe Rollfast


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 12, 2019)

37  M-1


----------



## 1motime (Dec 12, 2019)

CWC Trailblazer


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 19, 2019)

Really miss this one,,,, wish I kept it.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 19, 2019)

Who owns this bike now? I know I'd love to.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 19, 2019)

One of my favorite tank bikes. 1951 Fleet Wing.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 19, 2019)

The first vintage bike I bought. 1953 Snyder built Hawthorne. I have a comfortable seat on it because I ride this a lot.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## SKPC (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Just Jeff (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2019)

Tank bike Thursday


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 20, 2019)

1938 Columbia~ I have a tank and some square shoulder fenders for this finally going to start working on it!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 20, 2019)

Just Jeff said:


> View attachment 1112413
> 
> View attachment 1112414



Nice shop, great bike. My neighbor gave me a girls bike like this in the late 90s, I rode it to middle school.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2019)

Colson Grill Tank, Huffman 3 Rib Zephyr, Shelby Speedline Supreme.
Tanks, for the Memories!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 26, 2019)

Tank Bike Thursday!


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2019)

Elgin/Westfield


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2020)

Tank bike project Thursday


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 9, 2020)

Something on a smaller scale!    20" Shelby Flyer


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1124656



Perfectly framed


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 16, 2020)

1motime said:


> Perfectly framed




Gotta love California! You guys are lucky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jan 16, 2020)

*Heres a hanger for ya all 34 Shelby(winter project)














*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 16, 2020)

Tank  Bike Thursday!   Admire this one !


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 16, 2020)

..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2020)

Loving this Lady





@saladshooter


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2020)

Happy Thursday!
*WOW!* I just wish it had it's 1" pitch chain....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 23, 2020)

Variations of the same Schwinn tank-a207-bc117-b170-mod.'35.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 23, 2020)

..


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 30, 2020)

Admire this one even though it isn't a bicycle


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 30, 2020)

..


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 6, 2020)

Not mine, but dang.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 6, 2020)

Obviously not mine.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 6, 2020)

Only in my dreams are either of these mine.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2020)

1934 Traveler


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 6, 2020)

..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 6, 2020)

1937 Indian.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 6, 2020)

Harley Davidson Motorcyke:


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## parkrndl (Feb 13, 2020)

My first REAL tank bike/ballooner (not counting a few '60s Schwinn Slimlines), a 1951 J.C. Higgins. Fenders, rack, and seat were stuff I had around and are subject to change or removal.







This is what it looked like when I got it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

1949 Shelby Donald Duck 24"


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 13, 2020)

Tank bike Thursday!


----------



## antque (Feb 13, 2020)

1956 Schwinn Streamliner


----------



## tech549 (Feb 13, 2020)

westfield


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 13, 2020)

My latest.  Work in progress.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 20, 2020)

*Difficult to choose just one I like for the Tank Bike Thursday in this 2017 CYCLONE COASTER Shelby Invasion ride pic ... *


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2020)

Manton & Smith Four Star AIRCYCLE








Ok


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2020)

Schwinn lover said:


> Tank bike Thursday!View attachment 1139467



What year?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 20, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> What year?



October 1955


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2020)

Its a beauty,almost exactly what I've been looking for. I want a '56,near as I can find out, it has the same sprocket and was a middleweight.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 20, 2020)

My sons ‘49
He loves to add his own look to it
He just added some dual lights at the front 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Feb 27, 2020)

not mine ,just a beautiful bike!!!


----------



## 39zep (Feb 27, 2020)

1940 Western Flyer Supreme


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2020)

As found.

Some parts added to start it's transformation.




Finally scored a straight bar Schwinn with tank. A repaint I hope to be able to work with to make a decent looking bike.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Feb 27, 2020)

Not sure if I've posted this one before,,, but it’s mine!


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Bike Guy (Feb 27, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> The favorite tank bike in my collection is my Huffman Cadet because of how beautiful the original paint is and I have not seen another one like it.
> View attachment 195119View attachment 195120View attachment 195121
> 
> View attachment 195119
> ...



My 1953 Schwinn Hornet. I'm in th process of restoring.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 27, 2020)

..


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome Tank Bike @fordmike65


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 5, 2020)

Dang ... most of those bikes are terrific! I look every time i can and i never see the steel you dudes find! I carry cash ,, but go home with most of it! I end up finding a peanuts lunchbox or something Oh check this out !!! Dude said it was 40’s ???


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry off topic! My bad!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Sorry off topic! My bad!



At least you did it on THURSDAY!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 5, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> At least you did it on THURSDAY!
> View attachment 1151472



Is that ride in your rolling stock??


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 5, 2020)

Standard unknown year



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Is that ride in your rolling stock??



Yes.
1936 Electric. Schwinn C Model
For many years now.


----------



## Bike Guy (Mar 5, 2020)

Does my Whizzer count?



Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Mar 5, 2020)

My 29 Cardinal tanker....before.....and after


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 5, 2020)

Tankbike Thursday!








O


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Mar 6, 2020)

Bike Guy said:


> Does my Whizzer count?View attachment 1151515
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk



I really have been dreaming of those for awhile! Dang,,,nice ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2020)

Diggin @John Gailey's ribbed tank Dayton in the For Sale section!  










						Withdrawn - Dayton Huffman Streamline (edited) | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

This is an original paint frame bike.  The deep fenders with flat braces I believe are repainted shelby.  The tank is repainted and in beautiful solid condition with battery tray and horn button.  The dual Delta Silver rays appear in good plated condition.  The one light appears in good...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 12, 2020)

Tanked Thursday


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 12, 2020)

My 1941 org roadmaster


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1154740




*How can you go wrong with this one ... What a spectacular Indian Marty ... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## 39zep (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2020)

Happy Thursday!
Two tanks out for a long ride last Tuesday.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 19, 2020)

Tank bike Thursday


----------



## Tony M (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Mar 19, 2020)

1938 Roadmaster Model 1826


----------



## mike j (Mar 19, 2020)

....


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 19, 2020)

jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1158421



*Another beauty Marty ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, tank bike project?, Hornet tank & Phanton guard on a 54 Jaguar, love the orange & black!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 20, 2020)

Repo tank with original chain guard and fenders on an '84 Cruiser 5


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

Well the tank bike I'm riding right now! 58 Deluxe Hornet.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 26, 2020)

Just got this one yesterday.


----------



## stezell (Mar 26, 2020)

1941 Shelby with Cadillac badge, just finished it today, thanks for looking. 

Sean


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2020)

1936 Electric


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 26, 2020)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil Props (Apr 1, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I have a feeling this thread's gonna fill up quick!
> 
> 
> '41 SamsCo
> ...



Beautiful bike, I have the same one but its missing one key part in the linkage in the fork, Any change you can help me identify what i need?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2020)

Neil Props said:


> Beautiful bike, I have the same one but its missing one key part in the linkage in the fork, Any change you can help me identify what i need?



Can you post some pictures? I'd be happy to help


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2020)

A couple of CWC Hawthorn All Americans 2 spd’s, one of my before & after pairs. No original paint was destroyed in the restoration! eventho it was 25 yrs ago!, last pic blue one before resto.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 2, 2020)

this one for now


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 2, 2020)

Tank.bike Thursday
Scored a chainguard & switched the grips!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 2, 2020)

39 Monark 5 bar


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 2, 2020)

1941 Admiral badged Cobalt Blue Schwinn Dx. One of my favorite bikes. Fun to ride and look at.


----------



## mrg (Apr 2, 2020)

A pair of early 54 balloon ( S2’s ) Jaguar's, 54-5  didn't come with tanks but mine do!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 9, 2020)

*Mr Mike Wolfe - the American Picker - is the current owner of that fine machine today*

*Charley - friend - local resident & legend in Newport Beach CA - was the caretaker @ the time when I took this picture - he dialed this one in & rode the wheels off this bicycle *


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2020)

a tank with matching rack....


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ladies '41 Firestone Super Cruiser with optional Cushioner fork.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Rollo (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 9, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> a tank with matching rack....
> View attachment 1170620



Is that real??


----------



## mike j (Apr 9, 2020)

....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 9, 2020)

*That is real .. Gary wrenched on that one a bit before he brought it out to the CYCLONE COASTER vintage bicycle ride & swapmeet last November ..  A real work of art & if you look close you can see the chainguard & grips are actually made of yes chain .. nothing new for Gary though .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank




 *


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 9, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Is that real??



Cool chain guard


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 10, 2020)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 1158495View attachment 1158496
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> ...



love your bike , its super nice one


----------



## Bill in Bama (Apr 10, 2020)

Rollo said:


> View attachment 1170701



Of all the vintage rides out there the phantom,,, to me anyway,,, is just the right amount of everything!!


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 23, 2020)

1940 Elgin DeLuxe


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Kennedy256 (Apr 29, 2020)

Roadmaster that I picked up yesterday


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2020)

It's far from done, but I stayed up late to mock up my '37 Imperial project.


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Apr 30, 2020)

36 Mead Crusader Motobike 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

'39 Monark Five Bar with original dual position bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 30, 2020)

Sadly not mine but one I certainly admire.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 30, 2020)

1953 Schwinn built, BF Goodrich, Phantom.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 30, 2020)

these two I own , ccm flyte  , Shelby   from bicycle larry


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok, so it’s not quite finished yet, but how about my newest project bike. Prewar Shelby long tank. Loving this one so far, and gonna be so much better when it’s complete!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 7, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (May 14, 2020)

1947 B.F. Goodrich DX challenger , lots of patina , great rider !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2020)

'36 Colson "Completely Equipped Motorbike" mocked up with optional deep chrome fenders


----------



## Rollo (May 21, 2020)

... "53 hot rod B' Phantom ...


----------



## Bike Guy (May 21, 2020)

1961 Schwinn Jaguar











Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ1972 (May 21, 2020)

Heres my freshly serviced 1952 j.c. Higgins color flow , rides great,  i color matched the tank a little " faux patina" , a couple of fellow cabers helped me round up the parts for this project , here are some before & after pictures ,thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 21, 2020)

..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

*Great Looking bicycle there @Kickstand3 ... one day *


----------



## tech549 (May 28, 2020)

..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

*Spotted this one a couple days back in the wild on the Strand in Huntington Beach .. great looking machine *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

_*Long work days and overtime finally catching up to me .. I edited the Plain Jane DX to the green Shelby tank bike *_


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *1941 Original Schwinn DX badge "Southern Speedster" *
> 
> View attachment 1202169



Where's the tank?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Where's the tank?




_*This sir is a unequipped "Plain Jane" model -- No fender light - no rack - no tank .. Very simple *_


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 28, 2020)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *1941 Original Schwinn DX badge "Southern Speedster" *
> 
> View attachment 1202169





WetDogGraphix said:


> Where's the tank?








cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*This sir is a unequipped "Plain Jane" model -- No fender light - no rack - no tank .. Very simple *_


----------



## Classicriders (May 28, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1202319



It's that uber rare invisa tank....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 28, 2020)

*The uber rare invisa tank is the same technology used on the Wonder Woman airplane *


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 28, 2020)

Classicriders said:


> View attachment 1202335



How about those long tanks hanging on the wall


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2020)

While out riding today, 
I was admiring @lounging ’s 1941 BF Goodrich Challenger.


Nice tank bike!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1202319



 He forgot that he started this thread

He's forgiven due to the fact he started his rides a gain......


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> While out riding today,
> I was admiring @lounging ’s 1941 BF Goodrich Challenger.View attachment 1202423
> Nice tank bike!



He doesn't even seem like he's trying to pass this person in his way


----------



## BFGforme (May 28, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> While out riding today,
> I was admiring @lounging ’s 1941 BF Goodrich Challenger.View attachment 1202423
> Nice tank bike!



Great to see my old bike being riden, maybe tires are flat and he can't pass...


----------



## saladshooter (May 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2020)

Yeah, you’ve really got to take it easy when riding with old rubber.
You don’t want to risk getting a blow out at a time like this.


----------



## Classicriders (May 28, 2020)

I needed a token Schwinn for the stable


Classicriders said:


> View attachment 1202335


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2020)

This ladies '40 Huffman at this past weekend's Cyclone Coasters ride is pretty cool.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Here’s a tank I really like


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 11, 2020)

Not mine, just dreaming.


----------



## mrg (Jun 11, 2020)

Yesterdays project, 59 Wasp out on the road!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 12, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1209636
> 
> 
> Not mine, just dreaming.



Wow sweet pair !!!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 25, 2020)

Here’s one I think it’s so cool that I adore what a cool bike


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2020)

A pair of Canti’s, 58 Hornet Deluxe & 59 Wasp!


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 25, 2020)

this bike i did up a few years a go


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 25, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1218134



Yeah that one is really neat  Such a cool colour right there that’s very interesting Bike I love it


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 29, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1218134



Not sure, but I think your tire might be flat? Should have it checked out! LoL


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 5, 2020)

Sorry... it's not Thursday, am I in trouble?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2020)

Now, it’s Thursday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Jul 9, 2020)

52


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't know about my favorite but lover this green/black Columbia tank, Its been hanging on my wall for years! And it my latest project/rider.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 9, 2020)

tech549 said:


> 52
> 
> View attachment 1226259



Sweet color flow


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 9, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1226391
> 
> View attachment 1226392




WOW...that is definitely one to admire.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 11, 2020)

Love the  harley Davidson !!!!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 13, 2020)

The seat on your Harley Davidson is just... nuts! Wow.. what a bike.


----------



## fatbike (Jul 13, 2020)

A real one folks and a real rack. A long gadded frame, you have to know Colson to understand the fake ones; lot of those floating around.



fatbike said:


> *1937 Colson Commander*
> 
> This ones not mine anymore, but one of the coolest tank bicycles I have ever owned.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2020)

Ignaz last hoorah!


----------



## 39zep (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## fatbike (Jul 16, 2020)

fatbike said:


> A real one folks and a real rack. A long wheel base frame, you have to know Colson to understand the fake ones; lot of those floating around are reproduce with the 36 Commander geometry.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2020)

WOW! Jeff! That is the most beautiful bike I have seen on here! WoW!! @39zep 
i rode a Tank Bike today; 1936 Electric


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## John G04 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2020)

The marquee at Mutts, pretty much says it all for the small business community.





A little more B6 action.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2020)

Not mine, but one that I admire.
“I get a Woody every time I see this bike.”


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 28, 2020)

I guess my Shelby Traveler Is my favorite among my bikes.


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Jul 29, 2020)

My Mead Moto bike definitely my favorite tank bike that I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jul 29, 2020)

*TANK Bike Thursday ?*


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Bill in Bama (Jul 30, 2020)

1950 phantom


----------



## Dave K (Jul 30, 2020)

...


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## tech549 (Jul 30, 2020)

blackhawk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 30, 2020)

*Spotted in the wild @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride .. Ridden not Hidden*


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jul 30, 2020)

Time to get this 39 BFG out for some better pictures!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2020)

*Well since I didn't have this tank bike last Thursday ... and I picked it up from a local last Sunday before the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride for our "get acquainted shake down ride" .. here is my favorite this week .. Ridden not Hidden



 *


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## buck hughes (Aug 13, 2020)

1923 Mead pathfinder-looking for set of 28" wood rims already laced--1/2" pitch


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2020)

1953 Phantom
Schwinn built, BF Goodrich.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 13, 2020)

'38?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2020)

1937 Syracuse, by Westfield


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dig out the Pacemaker for a early morning ride & photoshoot.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2020)

.Manton & Smith


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Sep 3, 2020)

Some I Admire but don't own


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 3, 2020)

This one is starting to grow on me...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 3, 2020)

Maskadeo said:


> This one is starting to grow on me...View attachment 1260108



Me To..... I almost picked This one up


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 3, 2020)

OG owner got this one for his 16th birthday in 1938.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 10, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1264176


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 10, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1264176




Mamita Querida...

Nice.!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 10, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *With all the other days filled with other bicycle of the day versions - lets start a thread of your Favorite TANK bike you own or admire -
> 
> Here is my favorite this week .....I will start with my 5-6 year back burner project that was maiden voyaged last Sunday @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride with 135 others who rode with us in sunny mid to upper 70's weather for our CYCLONE COASTER February 1st ride ...It's been a long time coming for this one ... lets see what you guys have - variety is the spice of life so I don't want to focus on one particular brand here ... Ride Vintage - Frank*
> 
> ...





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *With all the other days filled with other bicycle of the day versions - lets start a thread of your Favorite TANK bike you own or admire -
> 
> Here is my favorite this week .....I will start with my 5-6 year back burner project that was maiden voyaged last Sunday @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride with 135 others who rode with us in sunny mid to upper 70's weather for our CYCLONE COASTER February 1st ride ...It's been a long time coming for this one ... lets see what you guys have - variety is the spice of life so I don't want to focus on one particular brand here ... Ride Vintage - Frank*
> 
> ...





cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *With all the other days filled with other bicycle of the day versions - lets start a thread of your Favorite TANK bike you own or admire -
> 
> Here is my favorite this week .....I will start with my 5-6 year back burner project that was maiden voyaged last Sunday @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride with 135 others who rode with us in sunny mid to upper 70's weather for our CYCLONE COASTER February 1st ride ...It's been a long time coming for this one ... lets see what you guys have - variety is the spice of life so I don't want to focus on one particular brand here ... Ride Vintage - Frank*
> 
> ...


----------



## ian (Sep 10, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> The favorite tank bike in my collection is my Huffman Cadet because of how beautiful the original paint is and I have not seen another one like it.
> View attachment 195119View attachment 195120View attachment 195121
> 
> View attachment 195119
> ...



Bitchin' colors!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Sep 10, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1264347



Holy smokes!!! Man that is crazy stupid cool! I live 7.5 miles from my job... id ride that to work every day ... weather permitting! Just amazing! I’ve always been interested in the ...sometimes fine line between “bicycle” and motorcycle! Fine looking machine! And that is a true machine! My hat is off sir! Bill


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2020)

This Bad Boy just listed in our classifieds









						1941 Westfield built Elgin bent post | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Hi Cabe  Up for sale is this really clean, late '41 Elgin.  Bike was used for display for many years.  Wheels were relaced and trued with NOS Torrington spokes and nipples after these photos were taken. Headset, bottom bracket, and rear hub have been cleaned out and regreased.  I did not touch...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 10, 2020)

New Favorite bike. Testing it out in the neighborhood this afternoon.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 10, 2020)

39 Monark 5 bar


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Happy Thursday; for the Tank-Bikes.
1937 Syracuse got a new "Sparkling Jewel".
Went for a big Beach Ride to check functionality.




It came in it's original box, and works like new.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 17, 2020)

36 CWC


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## JRE (Sep 24, 2020)

my 37 Shelby thats on its way to me.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 1, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1272846


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 1, 2020)

Heres my 57 Hornet Deluxe ... might as well show it one last time as the owner as i may have too sell


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Much loved and adorned Tank bike, taken today, Thursday 10/01/2020




1936 Electric, Schwinn C-model, One-Of-A-Kind.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 1, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1276253



Love it.... i have a 59’ frame that i would love to build as a “white phantom” ... yours is sweet! I was thinking.... white on platinum!? Metal flake platinum!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 1, 2020)

Give TANKS! 
A complete color set of  Schwinn Mark IV Jaguars that I have. Pic is from 2011.


----------



## all riders (Oct 1, 2020)

1958


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 6, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> While out riding today,
> I was admiring @lounging ’s 1941 BF Goodrich Challenger.View attachment 1202423
> Nice tank bike!



Love the.... shirt!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1276267




Balloon tire?


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 6, 2020)

700'S VELOCITY BLUNTS


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 6, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Give TANKS!
> A complete color set of  Schwinn Mark IV Jaguars that I have. Pic is from 2011.
> 
> View attachment 1276410



Dude... thats my soft spot!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 6, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Love the.... shirt!



miss socal!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2020)

Happy Thursday!
Digging around on here, i found the "As Found" pic by @RJWess of DELMAR, Nov. 2013
Diggin' the history of Simmons Hardware Store.


----------



## JRE (Oct 8, 2020)

My new to me 37 Shelby


----------



## modelcarjedi (Oct 8, 2020)

Version 3.0 of this bike 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Oct 8, 2020)

rollfast


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 8, 2020)

*Another Tank Bike Thursday ...



*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## stezell (Oct 8, 2020)

Well I just finished working on this 41 Sunracer HSB hardware badged Rollfast I picked up from Tim @Foxclassics a few months ago I'm not real big into ladies bikes, but I couldn't leave her sitting there and she was a pretty deluxe bicycle in her day. So I thought I would give her the attention she deserved.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2020)

59 Wasp with optional tank!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2020)

Not bad for a tank bike. Not mine.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 15, 2020)

TBT


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Oct 15, 2020)

Very nice !


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 22, 2020)

stezell said:


> Well I just finished working on this 41 Sunracer HSB hardware badged Rollfast I picked up from Tim @Foxclassics a few months ago I'm not real big into ladies bikes, but I couldn't leave her sitting there and she was a pretty deluxe bicycle in her day. So I thought I would give her the attention she deserved.
> 
> View attachment 1280611
> 
> View attachment 1280612



You did the right thing!..... nice work! Bill


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 22, 2020)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1288698



Beautiful.! Bikes.!

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! and enjoy.!!!! your bikes.!!!!


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Oct 22, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> *Another one*
> 
> 1936 Hawthorne toolbox tank motobike. Ugly but I love it. Great rider. Rob.
> 
> View attachment 195186


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 22, 2020)

Ive been moving this in and out of storage... 59 frame and 59 hornet tank! I wanna build it but I’d have to rob peter to pay paul??? I could make it a rider with all schwinn parts but they would be all over the place (year wise)!!!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 22, 2020)

Put some pedals on it and some air in the snake belly’s and I was riding it around Bowling Green!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 25, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> View attachment 1288937



Sweet bike love it !!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 25, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Ive been moving this in and out of storage... 59 frame and 59 hornet tank! I wanna build it but I’d have to rob peter to pay paul??? I could make it a rider with all schwinn parts but they would be all over the place (year wise)!!!View attachment 1288715
> View attachment 1288716
> 
> View attachment 1288719



Build it up & ride brother no rules , just ride !!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 29, 2020)

Spotted in the wild


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2020)

Admirable Tank-Bike line-up....




Happy THURSDAY!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2020)

Lovin the Westfield Tank Bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Lovin the Westfield Tank Bike!



Thank you Marty.
Happy Thanksgiving Thursday!
Lovin' 1936 Electric, with new dual Seiss lights.
Pacific Power & Light Co.
Light it up!!!




Electrician's apprentice joke:
Why does a Transformer Hum?
Because it doesn't know the Words.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Tank Bike, Thanksgiving Thursday!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2020)

There’s a lot to admire with this one.


Be sure, and check out the complete story in the Motorized Bicycle Forum.
It doesn’t get much better than this.
It renews your faith in humanity.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 3, 2020)

*Tall...*


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 3, 2020)

dogdart said:


> *Tall...*View attachment 1311399



Just Wow!!!


----------



## Hudman (Dec 3, 2020)

My boy and I with the 56 Jet Flow


----------



## ninolecoast (Dec 3, 2020)

Hudman said:


> My boy and I with the 56 Jet Flow
> 
> View attachment 1311397



Awesome!!! Hope he enjoys riding it soon, lol


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Dec 3, 2020)

The two faces of Miss Emerald Hornet.....Happy Tank Bike Thursday!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2020)

To love and admire, Airflyte posted awhile back by @oldmtrcyc 




WOW!!!  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dayton-huffman.157192/


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

Wayne Adam said:


> *My Columbia*
> 
> I have a lot of really nice tank bikes, and I like them all, but I still think that this Columbia looks really classy.....Wayne
> 
> ...



It's so curvy!!!


----------



## Sonic_scout (Dec 21, 2020)

sld6914 said:


> *1950 Color flow*
> 
> View attachment 1951871950 all original Jc Higgins Color flow. One of my favorite non schwinn
> 
> View attachment 195187



Dream bike.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 21, 2020)

1936 Schwinn De Luxe Cycleplane that I’m still working on. Two speed kickback hidden for “riding”!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jon


Jon Olson said:


> 1936 Schwinn De Luxe Cycleplane that I’m still working on. Two speed kickback hidden for “riding”!View attachment 1324635
> View attachment 1324636




Jon its Monday


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 21, 2020)

So it is Monday, dam, I have got to get out of this Covid “stay at home”!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm with you ,I posted tankless tuesday on friday don't feel bad.


Jon Olson said:


> So it is Monday, dam, I have got to get out of this Covid “stay at home”!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2020)

...now it's Thursday.
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield, tall frame-DAD's Bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy Thursday!
...last day of 2020









1936 Electric, C-model Schwinn, Pacific Power & Light;
Light For All.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thats more like it Tripp no fog beautiful day,Thank you


tripple3 said:


> ...now it's Thursday.
> 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary Westfield, tall frame-DAD's Bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2020)

One of my favorites


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow that is beautiful, love blue bikes. I understand why it's one of your favorites.


Kickstand3 said:


> One of my favorites


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

Another one that will be waiting on me when I get back. V/r Shawn


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 31, 2020)

So YOUR the lucky devil then?  Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Tanks for the memories, 2020.
Happy New Year! 2021


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Hudman (Jan 1, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1330288
> 
> View attachment 1330289



What a beauty..great lines..the bikes nice too.


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2021)

Ya, those are the San Gabrial mts.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 1, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1330288
> 
> View attachment 1330289






mrg said:


> Ya, those are the San Gabrial mts.





San Gabrial is an interesting name for a girl. But I'm a sucker for a hot redhead! (Even if she happens to be blonde.) Her name isn't a deal breaker. And she's straddling my dream bike!! What's not to love?


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2021)

I was kinda distracted looking at cars  so maybe it was Sandy Gabrial


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2021)

mrg said:


> Ya, those are the San Gabrial mts.



 That's a sweet view of those montains but the view looks even better from Sukadiko, Ca IMO.  If you ever have a chance to see those same mountains from that perspective it'll take your breath away.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2021)

Fresh Cadillac, looking awesome, by Marty @cyclingday 
Much Awe....




Nicely done, as usual.
Happy Thursday!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Jan 7, 2021)

ride with the grandson


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 7, 2021)

*First Thursday of 2021*


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2021)

1940 Shelby Model 52+


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 7, 2021)

Used to own this bike and rode STP (200 miles) on it back in 2004.  Was a nice riding machine!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2021)

WOW! Much Awe for Martyn's 1954 Evans Colson Firebird @Fltwd57








At the monthly Circle City ride in Orange, 2nd Sunday, traffic circle....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 14, 2021)

1939


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
60th Anniversary Syracuse, by Westfield.


----------



## buck hughes (Jan 21, 2021)

my Evans Colson-rides great.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll play since I never seem to land on these threads on the right day.
Here is my 54 Streamliner that is waiting its turn on the stand to be cleaned up and made road-worthy.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 21, 2021)

Hiawatha Arrow @ is a great rider. Finally got the light, working again and it's bright!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
Tank Bike Rider, 1936 Electric, 01/24/2021
Pacific Power & Light Co.
Light it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 28, 2021)

barely sneaking this one in ,1965 20 inch


----------



## whizzer1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Still looking for a matching condition seat, looking forward to riding my 1941 Autocycle


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2021)

One of my '41 Autocycles...this is the original paint bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 28, 2021)

I enjoy riding on this 1950 Panther.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2021)

1939 DELMAR by Colson.
Loved it when it was listed back in 2014 by @RJWess https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-colson-snap-tank.65523/
My friend @Tim Kersey bought it instead.
In Sept. 2018, he asked me to help him sell it; dropped it off in the driveway.
It rides real nice.



...out riding with other *Favorite/Admired Thursday Bikes...*
rode by @cyclingday & @Fltwd57 at the Circle City monthly ride...



i added a B.C. Jiffy side-stand, for parking options, and bikes look awesome, with the drop-stand UP.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Another '41--this time Colson Double Eagle Deluxe aka Clipper. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 4, 2021)

1937 
Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2021)

*Maybe these lovely ladies will show up THIS SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - FEBRUARY 7th 2021 - for the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle "Bring a Lady or Ride a Lady" ride 

RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 4, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my '41 Autocycles...this is the original paint bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1346798



F.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 4, 2021)

1928 Schwinn Motorbike, Back Bay Newport.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 4, 2021)

One I use to own. heavy but fun to ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2021)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> 1928 Schwinn Motorbike, Back Bay Newport.
> 
> View attachment 1351692



Balloon tire?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Balloon tire?



Here's one for the Day:
@63caddy Hiawatha, by Shelby


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 11, 2021)

That seat is killer


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Balloon tire?



*Tank bike Thursday - Doesn't imply Balloon Bicycle if that's what the comment was about ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Tank bike Thursday - Doesn't imply Balloon Bicycle if that's what the comment was about ...*



Frank, you do realize this is the Balloon Tire section-right? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 11, 2021)

1st CWC I bought 30+ yrs ago, 1st yr 38 3 gill, went thru some changes in those yrs and haven’t found any as found pics.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Oldnut (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Frank, you do realize this is the Balloon Tire section-right? V/r Shawn



*Well there's that ... lol .. thank for being on it Shawn ..*


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 12, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1356292



That bike is beyond awesome!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 18, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
I dig this 20" PeeWee Herman bike by @ODDER 



Nicely done!


----------



## Rigs (Feb 18, 2021)

61 Schwinn fiesta rescued from Minnesota


----------



## mike j (Feb 18, 2021)

....


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 18, 2021)

mike j said:


> ....
> 
> View attachment 1359947



Love it!!! It’s an “AeroMoto” bike.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 18, 2021)

In the bicycles world are a lot of beautiful & great bikes! My 1952 Schwinn


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 18, 2021)

Schwinn 1953 burgundy & ivory


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 18, 2021)

Not too many people like some bikes out off balloons category! But when I was teen, we had the red one! Was nice running & jumping just to see the springer move! One my friend still have one maybe for the future photos! Note: those machines hit the streets before the bmx styles*!*


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 18, 2021)

And we do love the ladies*!*


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 18, 2021)

Tank bike Thursday ! All have tanks!


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

My HD tank bike, 65 pan! & my daughter.


----------



## mrg (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh, tank bicycle, 41 Westfield built Elgin.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
Sweet couple at the St. Valentines ride in Orange, Marty+Jana @cyclingday


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Feb 25, 2021)

TBT


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 25, 2021)

tech549 said:


> TBT
> 
> View attachment 1363669



Nice.!!
And Don't know about it.






But I know who owns this one.









Una mas.!


----------



## ian (Feb 25, 2021)

A few pics of my '51 Higgins tank bike out in the wild, that I got from @kirk thomas here on theCabe.
It's my new favorite ride, smooth and quiet, and I get quite a kick out of taking it for a ride.


----------



## mrg (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, haven't had this out in a while, 55 Spitfire that didn't start life as a tank bike, I know because it's been in the family longer than me, my cousin bought it new in 55 from Pioneer Schwinn in Norwalk Ca. and my dad ended up with it a couple years later, was abused and abandoned in the back yard for yrs, when I resurrected it yrs later I added the tank & struts but think I will go back to how my cousin had it with just the cycletruck neck & butterfly bars.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
Dig da' Daily's...


cyclonecoaster.com said:


> ...Favorite TANK bike...






"Whoa! Is that a SCHWINN???"
Yes; 1936 Electric, C-Model; maybe the Only ONE....


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 4, 2021)

1940 Huffman


----------



## tacochris (Mar 4, 2021)

The two Im currently working on.  51 black and a 55 red.  Hoping to have the 51 completed this year and boy its been a long road.  Pretty much need a seat at this point.  Working on the rack currently...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1367301



Looks like your bikes twin.


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 4, 2021)

Piled onto the Higgins and went downtown this morning to check on a side job for one of the many tasting rooms. All is well there, just watching paint dry. I found another old car, this time a Corvair. Not sure about the year, but I'll bet it's owner has more than one vintage car.
It's a great day for a ride. I'm going back out on just one more.....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Looks like your bikes twin.View attachment 1367317



My bike is the one on the left.
I think the Robin is the same bike.
I took that picture up in Yosemite, when Steve owned it.
Did you buy that bike from Velocipedist Steve?
If so, that explains the similarity.


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> My bike is the one on the left.
> I think the Robin is the same bike.
> I took that picture up in Yosemite, when Steve owned it.
> Did you buy that bike from Velocipedist Steve?
> ...



That’s it. Thought it looked the same except for the saddle & wheels.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
1936 Electric 
Freshly Laced with NOS Schwinn Spokes....








Pacific Power & Light
*Light it!*


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 11, 2021)

Still in the hands of the original family


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2021)

A couple of the classics, that were spotted at the last ride.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 11, 2021)

My panther


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 11, 2021)

'51 Huffy , frame back from the welder soon. When it's back together there are some upgrades I want to show off.


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2021)

My one and only.......


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2021)

1940 Columbia E9T w/optional dual SA hubs (3 speed rear)


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 11, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1371067




1937 Motorbike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)

*AUTOCYCLEPALOOZA a few years back here in Long Beach ... difficult to pick just one favorite 

 Ridden not Hidden 



*


----------



## John G04 (Mar 11, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *AUTOCYCLEPALOOZA a few years back here in Long Beach ... difficult to pick just one favorite
> 
> Ridden not Hidden
> 
> View attachment 1371277*




Wow, what a line up!


----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1940 Columbia E9T w/optional dual SA hubs (3 speed rear)
> 
> View attachment 1370953
> 
> ...



IMHO those rear rack jewels are the best part of your ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)

*Still like this one .. well both .. well who am I kidding ... all of the bicycles pictured ...*


----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## blasterracing (Mar 11, 2021)

My favorite tank bike is my Shelby Nonose.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> My favorite tank bike is my Shelby Nonose.  View attachment 1371349
> View attachment 1371350
> 
> View attachment 1371351
> ...



*Tim ... Good looking pair there ...  *


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 12, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Tim ... Good looking pair there ...  *



Thank you.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 17, 2021)

My creation.   SOLD


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 17, 2021)

Bought off my neighbors garage roof.  Black Beauty.


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2021)

Tank bike Thursday?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> Tank bike Thursday?



YES!
...now it is...


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2021)

After my homework got done I got out and about on the Higgins for a 10 mile ride in 65 degrees and a stiff Southerly breeze. We might just get some rain outta this little disturbance. It's okay, I have lots to do inside, maybe even turn a wrench on an old bike.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 18, 2021)

46 1/2 Higgens...


----------



## Nashman (Mar 18, 2021)

Super Deluxe Mercury Fleetline. Too bad I can't take good pictures, don't use a cell phone.


----------



## ian (Mar 18, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> 46 1/2 Higgens...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1375232



That's VERY nice!


----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 18, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Super Deluxe Mercury Fleetline. Too bad I can't take good pictures, don't use a cell phone.View attachment 1375255
> 
> View attachment 1375256
> 
> View attachment 1375257



What’s that, duel horns/ sirens?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 18, 2021)

ian said:


> That's VERY nice!



Thanks... and thanks to @47jchiggins


----------



## Nashman (Mar 19, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> What’s that, duel horns/ sirens?



Yeah, NOS EA horns on the Merc. It's a little "over the top" but that's me. I have dual rear NOS EA axle lights on the bike too, so figured it balanced it off. I also doubled up on the prewar EA 6 ribbers lights on the '37 Dayton Firestone Fleetwood that has the dual delta Silver Rays below. My '41 Elgin 4 star deluxe Twin Bar has the dual NOS EA pre-war front loaders stock on light bar ( I had to eliminate the switches when resto'd back in the 80's)



) and dual NOS EA rear axle lights. Many years ago I had the Delta rocket axle lights on the Twin Bar, but felt that was not vintage appropriate ( never really much of a concern with an accessory, but a consideration) and blocked the view of the Stewart Warner Floating hub.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Looks like your bikes twin.View attachment 1367317



Same bike!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Maskadeo (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 25, 2021)

My one and only tank bike. I didn't get out today for a ride due to rain, but that should change by Saturday. I hope..


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## nightrider (Apr 1, 2021)

My Rollfast rat.


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 8, 2021)

my Huffman


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 8, 2021)

I want to see @saladshooter 
Black Elgin Tank up
Really Cool


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 8, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> I want to see @saladshooter
> Black Elgin Tank up
> Really Cool



Rob @xmtnrider actually picked it up last night.


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)

My only "tank " bicycle. Favorite...no


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 8, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Rob @xmtnrider actually picked it up last night.
> View attachment 1387948
> 
> View attachment 1387947
> ...



Congrats.  Glad someone on the Cabe got that one...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 8, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Rob @xmtnrider actually picked it up last night.
> View attachment 1387948
> 
> View attachment 1387947
> ...



*Interesting ride there .. so are the twin lights just mounted on top of the truss rods & the bottom is open ?? curious .. nice score either way .. *


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Interesting ride there .. so are the twin lights just mounted on top of the truss rods & the bottom is open ?? curious .. nice score either way .. *



It's pretty funky, but it looks like its been on the bike for a very long time.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 8, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> It's pretty funky, but it looks like its been on the bike for a very long time.
> 
> View attachment 1387973
> 
> View attachment 1387974



*Wow .. that is funky .. brand X funky .. a bonus *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 8, 2021)

Only out for a couple mile ride to the park. It's been quite breezy here today, with an occasional hail fragment or snowflake. Not the best weather for a spin, but what the heck, you gotta do what you gotta do. 
1951 JC Higgins equipped tanker. My one and only, and my favorite piece of American rolling iron.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Apr 8, 2021)

My 55 Streamliner attic find


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 8, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1388091



Marty.......you never disappoint...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 8, 2021)

Gave this one away to my friend who is the Chief Mechanic on a Nostalgic Top Fuel Dragster.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 8, 2021)

I rode my three tankers today, it’s good to get them on the road and sort out any issues! Lovely day today! Sending greetings to all Cabers!


----------



## dogdart (Apr 8, 2021)

Couple of CWCs hitting the streets


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2021)

Well my favorite tanker today, 40's ( haven't found the ser.# yet? ) Columbia beater!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2021)

38 Colson Commander


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## tech549 (Apr 29, 2021)

super cruiser


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2021)

1938 Huffman, LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## ian (May 6, 2021)

Once again around the college, looking for interesting objects. The Higgins is my one and only tank bike, and sometimes it seems like a tank too. Heavy.......but still enjoyable to ride. I got back just in time to avoid raindrops. That's the romance of living in the PNW.


----------



## Tony M (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Huffman40 (May 9, 2021)

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1405935


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
Welcome to the CABE @Huffman40  Nice Blue/blue Panther
Watch for "Daily" threads that have a specific day in the title, like
this one, for those awesome tank-bikes we admire and LOVE!
This 22" tall frame Ranger of Tom's @TWBikesnstripes was at the Circle City ride last Sunday...
OH MY!!!












above is Cliff @oddball riding it,
he let me ride it too!
Felt like a young boy, still growing into a Big Boys Bike.
Thanks again Tom, real pleasure.


----------



## ian (May 13, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Welcome to the CABE @Huffman40  Nice Blue/blue Panther
> Watch for "Daily" threads that have a specific day in the title, like
> this one, for those awesome tank-bikes we admire and LOVE!
> ...



Oh man! That Ranger!! It really looks like something you would have with all the accoutrements applied. I really like the nose thumber on the front, and the bars and grips.


----------



## RustyHornet (May 13, 2021)

Only tank bike currently. My custom paint ‘50-‘51 Hornet. Frame is so pitted that I can’t read the serial! Sourced the roughest parts I could find for it. Regret blasting and painting it, but what’s done years ago can’t be undone! Just rode it for the first time in years last night, forgot how good it was!


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2021)

1939 Firestone, Twin-Flex.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (May 13, 2021)

1938 Hawthorne Zeppelin


----------



## crazyhawk (May 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## ian (May 20, 2021)

'51 Higgins with the Community College basketball arena in the background.


----------



## saladshooter (May 20, 2021)

It's out of the box?!


fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1415420


----------



## Detail1 (May 20, 2021)

35 crown deluxe.


----------



## ian (May 20, 2021)

Detail1 said:


> 35 crown deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 1415632



Saweeeet!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 20, 2021)

i like  this one


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2021)

Happy Thursday!
1936 Electric, has its' original Badge!




Lots of Love for this Schwinn.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2021)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 27, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## p51mustang55 (May 27, 2021)

1938 Schwinn Motorbike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2021)

1938 Iver Johnson Super Mobike


----------



## Rusty72 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 27, 2021)

I guess it doesn't fall between the 1933-1965 years . Sorry guys !!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> I guess it doesn't fall between the 1933-1965 years . Sorry guys !!


----------



## vincev (May 27, 2021)

I like this one after I put a 2 speed kickback rear wheel..........


----------



## ian (May 27, 2021)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1419218



A full dress Colorflow!! Perfect.


----------



## Bikes62557 (May 27, 2021)

My 20" and 24" Schwinn "Equipped"


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1938 Iver Johnson Super Mobike
> 
> View attachment 1419346




*I see you found my bench..!*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2021)

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *I see you found my bench..!*



The bench is in South Carolina


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2021)

vincev said:


> I like this one after I put a 2 speed kickback rear wheel..........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1419396



Skinny balloon tires?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 27, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> I guess it doesn't fall between the 1933-1965 years . Sorry guys !!



Yep should be in Pre 33


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 3, 2021)

'36 c model


----------



## tech549 (Jun 3, 2021)

M-1 silverking


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 3, 2021)

The newest addition ... just might clean her up a bit this weekend...


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 3, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> 1938 Hawthorne ZeppelinView attachment 1411021



One of my favorite bikes on the cabe !!!!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2021)

*With the CYCLONE COASTER Fourth of July "Shelby Invasion ride" right around the corner - Here is a Shelby trio from a few years back - Ridden not Hidden 



*


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2021)

My 38 Zep


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2021)

'51 Higgins with part of the gillnetting butterfly fleet. This boat was built in 1905 to go after the Chinook salmon that used to be so abundant here on the Columbia River.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2021)

1939 Huffman built, Firestone Twin Flex.


----------



## OC54 (Jul 1, 2021)

Aerocycle Line Up


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 1, 2021)

OC54 said:


> Aerocycle Line UpView attachment 1439344
> 
> View attachment 1439346



Love the blue ones. Amazing bikes!!!
They’re all beautiful!!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 1, 2021)

OC54 said:


> Aerocycle Line Up
> 
> View attachment 1439346



That blue one up front is the best looking Aerocycle I have ever seen. Great job on all of them Cliff.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## JRE (Jul 2, 2021)

My 2 favorites


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2021)

Tanks a lot!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2021)

My favorite Phantom "Red 51".


----------



## mrg (Sep 9, 2021)

Western Tire Golden Zephyr, One of my best riding bikes and only bike that came with a Tomahawk neck from the factory.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2021)

this is the only picture I have of it with the tank ... it's really starting to look like something now. 🙂


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2021)

1936 Electric
"Is That a SCHWINN?"
Yes it is!





Happy Thursday!


----------



## mike j (Sep 23, 2021)

....


----------



## ozzie (Sep 23, 2021)

‘53 CWC Roadmaster Pleasure Liner


----------



## tacochris (Sep 23, 2021)

First pic outside of my crusty Monark (_yes its got a firestone guard_)....Lol  Still alot of clean up to do but its WAY better than it was.


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2021)

54 Panther, one of my favorites but have to let it go for lack of room


----------



## JRE (Sep 23, 2021)

I sold this one 11 yrs ago And I'm going to be going on a road trip next week and buying it back. Can't wait to get it back home and start detailing it.


----------



## littleman (Sep 23, 2021)

X53


----------



## Billythekid (Sep 23, 2021)

I picked up some tank bikes today sorry about the superb and the kid it’s the only pic I got for now


----------



## ian (Sep 23, 2021)

Sunny skies and a tank bike. What boy wouldn't love that? 68 degrees on a '51 Higgins for a nice breezy 12 miles.
Life is good!


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2021)

My 36 Shelby


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 7, 2021)

A few of my favorite bikes , happy tank bike Thursday all !!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1491586



WOW,WOW,WOW


----------



## tacochris (Oct 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1491586



Geez!  How do I follow that!  Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 7, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Geez!  How do I follow that!  Lol



you can try but that is a high bar


----------



## tacochris (Oct 7, 2021)

Newest family member the 52 green phantom!  Spent many years stored in an out-building which obviously wasnt humidity-tight.  Luckily its in the right hands and will be loved very much.  The old Davis Deluxe black walls are actually in solid shape...but she will be getting something different.
(ignore the bar end, it will be repaired...haha)


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2021)

One of my favorites on the CABE... mrg's  Shelby. I just love the look of this one!
What a cool bike!  😎


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2021)

Tank Bike _*Frame*_ that is identical to the 1940 Western Flyer heavy duty.





Not sure which member posted or who owns it;
but it's Awesome!!!


----------



## Kato (Oct 7, 2021)

1)  My CWC built Buckeye. The paint almost looks like burled wood in places.
2)  Old crusty Dial-Your-Ride I had a few years back.........sold to CABE'r who unfortunately passed. Not sure where bike is now
3)  Bike I saw years ago......no idea who built it or where it's at. Milan, OH Brewery bike........kool kustom !!!
4)  41 Columbia Superb recently bought from fellow CABE'r - I gotta get on this / get it unboxed and built.
       Million dollar question is do I try and clean fenders a little to better match the tank etc.........????


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2021)

This is the only tank bike with a tank that I own. A "restored" Super Cruiser w/ Super Deluxe decals...
I like it, but not sure if it's worth the room in the shop. Missin' a few bits for the forks assy...spring area...


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 9, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Hello i love my wifes bike ,we bought this from a old bike shop here in our town in Ohio.This bike was found in a very large victorian style home attic where is was for many many years.View attachment 195122 .We had to replace the tires they where hard as a rock .The rest of the bike is all original. Great riding bike.Take a look .thx Terry and Tammy
> 
> View attachment 195122



I'm looking for a tank like this one if anybody has one f/s PLEASE lmk. Sorry to crash this but its the only one I've seen to go by.


----------



## littleman (Oct 14, 2021)

Ride on!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Oct 14, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1496046



such a beautiful color combination!


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 14, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1496046



Gotta put white walls on mine


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah, normally I’m more of a blackwalls guy, but this one just cried out for the whitewalls.


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2021)

My 39 3 gill Roadmaster.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 28, 2021)

Tanker Thursday my friends....theres a few in there, maybe.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 28, 2021)

..


----------



## Nashman (Oct 28, 2021)

My 1940 Dayton Zephyr.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 28, 2021)

Nashman said:


> My 1940 Dayton Zephyr.View attachment 1503431
> 
> View attachment 1503429
> 
> ...



The beauty and class of that bike is unreal.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Monarkman (Nov 6, 2021)

This is my only and favorite tank bike. Picked it up today. I am so happy to have found this. Some of you know that I owned 10 complete Monark Super Deluxe boys bikes, 2 Firestone Super cruiser boys bikes, and a girls Firestone Super Cruiser, along with a bunch of Columbia’s and a few Schwinns…..and a ton of parts that I accumulated over the past 32 years.

sadly I had to sell everything in 2009-2010 due  to being out of work for almost 2 years.

sorry for the personal rant, but, maybe now y’all will understand that I feel like I won the lottery finding one of these bicycles that I am so fond of.


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2021)

Good day to ride the Westfield/Elgin and give thanks to all our Veterans, summers finally back on this Tank bike THURSDAY.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2021)

My latest "project".  '53 Monark with a couple non-original parts added on. This one is gonna be bare metal finish, orange bricks, and racer bars. No fenders or rack.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

Still looking for a nicer paint bike to go with this tank!


----------



## mrg (Nov 25, 2021)

A little more work on my 30 yr project ( hung in the shed for 20+ yrs ),38 Roadmaster, 1st yr 3gill


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 25, 2021)

nice bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 25, 2021)

THEE TWO


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2021)

Beauty of a Tank Bike on this Thanksgiving Thursday.


----------



## stezell (Nov 25, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Beauty of a Tank Bike on this Thanksgiving Thursday.
> View attachment 1517736
> 
> View attachment 1517737
> ...



She's a real beaut Mike!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 26, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1507473



Im certain Im not the first one to compliment this bike but I feel it bears mentioning, that color combo is an absolute win!  May save that one in the memory banks for later custom builds.


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2021)

Like this. New forebrake on the rim too.

View attachment 1518019

View attachment 1518020


----------



## OC54 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 2, 2021)

If you need a tank for a rat rod custom, steal my idea.  A Jessie James tank comes on Ebay for $50. Or offer to buy the tank without the bike.  Buy straps from Joe Cargola.  You do not need to make it into a real gas tank like this one is.  My three are on racers.


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1521016



Balloon tire?


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 2, 2021)

These are Velocity Blunts 700 x 40


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> These are Velocity Blunts 700 x 40



Not sure I would call those balloon tires and for sure don't think its 1933-1965. Just say'n


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 2, 2021)

More like 28 inch.  Sorry didn't see the year call out on top !!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 2, 2021)

Very cool tank bike none-the-less!

Maybe start a Tankbike Thursday in the Antique Bikes Pre-1933 section to really confuse us.😅😅


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2021)

Time to get back on this tankbike project.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 2, 2021)

Time to get back on this tank back project, for me too...


----------



## littleman (Dec 23, 2021)

Ride on!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## littleman (Dec 24, 2021)

So nice 👍


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 24, 2021)

THIS ONE .


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 24, 2021)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 1521016



What a beautiful bicycle , thanks so much for sharing & happy holidays to you & your family !


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1521070



One of my favorite bikes on the CABE , thanks for sharing !!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1537429



WOW  NICE ONE !!!!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 12, 2022)

1952 Huffy Super Convertible with the original owner in the saddle.


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2022)

Damm, Thursday already🥺


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> Damm, Thursday already🥺



go,s by fast 🤓


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 13, 2022)

Admire...wish I owned...

@mrg 's


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## mike j (Jan 13, 2022)

I couldn't resist!


----------



## thefunstopshere (Jan 20, 2022)

My sons 1950 deluxe hornet 24”. My 1952 BFG challenger, and my buddies 1946 DX.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 20, 2022)

.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 20, 2022)

Restored 49 1/2 JC Higgens....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## ninolecoast (Jan 20, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1552693



Took this one out around the neighborhood today.


----------



## ian (Jan 20, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> Took this one out around the neighborhood today.
> View attachment 1552702
> 
> View attachment 1552703



Saweeeet!!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 20, 2022)

One of my favorites..


----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)

41 Henderson


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2022)

put a red tank on my maroon B6 and added some new to me old tires.


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 18, 2022)

Another admiration...@mrg 's '41...I love this bike





I wish I had something this cool!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2022)

My RRB ORBO entry... build pages here if you're curious    https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/36-elgin-osprey.115127/


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 3, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> My RRB ORBO entry... build pages here if your curious    https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/36-elgin-osprey.115127/View attachment 1581420
> 
> View attachment 1581419
> 
> View attachment 1581418



That...is....so...bada$$!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2022)

My newest build














Mongoose Beast fat bike turned Man Sized Modern Muscle Bike


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 3, 2022)

bought back a few day's ago.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My newest buildView attachment 1581439
> 
> View attachment 1581440
> 
> ...



That's Killer!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's Killer!




Thank you!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2022)

New to me ‘40 Holly. Minty fresh.


----------



## Boris (Mar 3, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> My RRB ORBO entry... build pages here if you're curious    https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/threads/36-elgin-osprey.115127/View attachment 1581420
> 
> View attachment 1581419
> 
> View attachment 1581418



Man...just sitting there that thing looks like it's moving! Really cool bike! Great "RR buildoff" yet again! Thanks for the link.

Edit: Astounding!!!! Taking a break from your RR documentation on this build. Too intense to be taken in all at once.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2022)

Boris said:


> Man...just sitting there that thing looks like it's moving! Really cool bike! Great "RR buildoff" yet again! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Edit: Astounding!!!! Taking a break from your RR documentation on this build. Too intense to be taken in all at once.



Thanks the real work and epiphany that went into this bike can't even be seen in the photo.  As far as I know I invented this internal bottom bracket pivot mechanism and it works really well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2022)

Shelby built Lindy:


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 10, 2022)

COLUMBIA !!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice bike, Armando!


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 10, 2022)

My old tall tank Ranger !! Very nice indeed !


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2022)

Lady's 1938 Colson


----------



## Rollo (Mar 10, 2022)

... My rat rodded '53 Blk Phantom ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 10, 2022)

My latest tank bike build.























Just in time for St. Patrick's day!🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 10, 2022)

Sorry to post that thing again this week. Last week was kind of a blur and totally forgot I already posted it......🙄 🤓  🤓


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## 39zep (Mar 10, 2022)

1940 Western Flyer Supreme


----------



## palepainter (Mar 10, 2022)

Love this one.  Can’t wait to get back out on her.


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Sorry to post that thing again this week. Last week was kind of a blur and totally forgot I already posted it......🙄 🤓  🤓



Also this section is titled " Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965"😕


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 11, 2022)

Newest toy. Sourced a proper fitting tank by educated guess...just not sure on the decals being correct but it's staying for the time being.


----------



## mrg (Mar 25, 2022)

41 Henderson my favorite tank bike beater!


----------



## JRE (Mar 25, 2022)

My Favorit Shelby I Own


----------



## OC54 (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## ninolecoast (Mar 31, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1598412


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2022)

Well, the 41 Henderson is still in the front of the rotation.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2022)

Sweet Home, Chicago.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 7, 2022)

Still in the works...


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 7, 2022)

36 Colson


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 7, 2022)

Back roads of Clatskanie. 74 and sunny with no breeze at all. Riding along the dike access roads near the Columbia River, takin' in the sights and sounds of the beautiful PNW. Ospreys and Canada geese and redwing blackbirds and barn swallows and semi-vicious dogs...and Bigfoot!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 14, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1606753



Saweeeet!!


----------



## tacochris (Apr 14, 2022)

The first Phantom I ever completed, my 51....Took a year to do so and only used original parts.  It was 65% complete but needed alot....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 14, 2022)

1939 Manton & Smith, Hibbard & co. Sunracer . This oldie has had many different looks over the years. Think I finally got the one I like and closest to what the bike would have originally looked like ( except for the propeller).


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 14, 2022)

1950 JC Higgins Colorflow jewel tank klunkerette. Redbox then stand up mash fire road climb, fun singletrack, mild exposure and rock features, some overgrown sections.


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)

Everybody and their uncle had a Black Phantom so had to keep a "RED", had the 51 out last weekend around some other REDS!


----------



## Santee (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2022)

My favorite/closest to the garage door!, 41 SpeedKing.


----------



## TheChase1 (Apr 26, 2022)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> *cleaned up*
> 
> View attachment 198754
> 
> View attachment 198754



My favorite been looking forever


----------



## Rusty72 (May 5, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (May 5, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

Finally started the rebuilt and refresh on my 48 Monark Super last week and Im close to wrapping it up.  Should be a rider by the weekend hopefully.
Everytime I bolt something to this bike that ive redone, I remember why I love Monark Supers...


----------



## 63caddy (May 5, 2022)

My new project


----------



## RustyHornet (May 5, 2022)




----------



## ian (May 5, 2022)

Silver King badged Monark tanker. Now in a new home.


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2022)

My favorite tank bike rider lately, 41 CWC Speed King until another project moves to the front of the garage!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 19, 2022)




----------



## ian (May 19, 2022)

My new tank bike. Thanks to @BicycleBill . Don't have it yet,  but it's in the mail. My first Shelby.


----------



## srfndoc (May 19, 2022)

Recent build for one of my daughters:


----------



## bicycle larry (May 19, 2022)

this one i own


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2022)

One of my latest acquisitions... 1941 Mercury Pacemaker Model No. 7


----------



## buck hughes (May 19, 2022)

Rollfast


----------



## crazyhawk (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (May 19, 2022)

My 1940 Dayton Zephyr.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (May 19, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1629886



WOW!!


----------



## drglinski (May 19, 2022)

The only tank bike I own (hell all of my Schwinn bikes are heavy tanks, do they count?) but I love the thing.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2022)

drglinski said:


> The only tank bike I own (hell all of my Schwinn bikes are heavy tanks, do they count?) but I love the thing. View attachment 1629993



'cept it's a middleweight and this is the balloon tire forum!


----------



## drglinski (May 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 'cept it's a middleweight and this is the balloon tire forum!



Ok my bad, my post can be removed.


----------



## Gimletbikes (May 21, 2022)

mike j said:


> 36 Roadmaster
> 
> View attachment 200142



That rear fender webbing is NUTS


----------



## reverenddrg (May 22, 2022)

crazyhawk said:


> View attachment 1629854



What year is this?


----------



## crazyhawk (May 23, 2022)

reverenddrg said:


> What year is this?



I think it's a '51 as I remember.


----------



## mrg (May 23, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 'cept it's a middleweight and this is the balloon tire forum!



Well, I've seen Schwinn and others refer to their bikes as middleweight balloon tire bikes!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> Well, I've seen Schwinn and others refer to their bikes as middleweight balloon tire bikes!



I’m pretty sure this forum was created for balloon tire bikes with 2.125” tires


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ian (May 26, 2022)

My one and only,  new-to-me, '47 Shelby Traveler. Not ridden (yet 😀 ) but not hidden either. Gonna get in the saddle soon....... I left the crust and rust. That's a first for me...


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (May 26, 2022)

I've had this 1958 Hornet for 32 years, 1 month.  Maybe I'll finish it someday........lol.


----------



## Goodday (May 26, 2022)

Just picked this former piece of yard art up, was setting on some 24in. rims, no fenders, pieced out an old girls bike for wheels and had some mid weight fenders, they do fit the tires nice, need some skip link ch at in to make chain few inches longer, truss rods and bracket, 46 Roadmaster


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2022)

A little sweaty but a decent ride


----------



## littleman (May 26, 2022)

Ride on!!!——Riding on!!!


----------



## ORcollector (May 30, 2022)

I'm a newbie here but here's my 2 Shelby's and my daughter's Schwinn.


----------



## ORcollector (May 30, 2022)

ian said:


> My one and only,  new-to-me, '47 Shelby Traveler. Not ridden (yet 😀 ) but not hidden either. Gonna get in the saddle soon....... I left the crust and rust. That's a first for me...
> 
> View attachment 1634273



That thing is sweet! I'll ride it if you don't! I'm sure you have also seen enough rain so far this year!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

Took her out yesterday. She's definitely a tank too! Welcome to theCABE from another NW Oregonian.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> I'm a newbie here but here's my 2 Shelby's and my daughter's Schwinn.
> 
> View attachment 1637171
> 
> View attachment 1637172



Thursday already?


----------



## ORcollector (May 31, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Thursday already?



I'd hope it doesn't have to be Thursday to see some good looking bicycles


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> I'd hope it doesn't have to be Thursday to see some good looking bicycles



It really doesn’t make much sense having a day specific thread if people are going to post on any day. As long as I’ve been alive there is a Thursday each week. Just say’n…


----------



## Goodday (May 31, 2022)

He’s a newbie he said , it’s tankless Tuesday


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Thursday already?



I vote we give the newbie some slack. Just look at those sweet Shelbys! I don't think I could wait to post them either Shawn!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I vote we give the newbie some slack. Just look at those sweet Shelbys! I don't think I could wait to post them either Shawn!



M R saweeet!!


----------



## ORcollector (May 31, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It really doesn’t make much sense having a day specific thread if people are going to post on any day. As long as I’ve been alive there is a Thursday each week. Just say’n…



Sorry if I had known a post from 7 years ago can only be commented on only on Thursdsys I would not have commented. If someone would like to remove my post I will keep from posting. I was hoping this was different than Facebook. My apologies.


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Sorry if I had known a post from 7 years ago can only be commented on only on Thursdsys I would not have commented. If someone would like to remove my post I will keep from posting. I was hoping this was different than Facebook. My apologies.



IMHO you're fine. You're a newbie. We all were at one time. My 2 cents.....


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

Bring them Shelbys to Clatskanie and we'll ride the dike access roads. That Schwinn is welcome too!


----------



## ORcollector (May 31, 2022)

ian said:


> Bring them Shelbys to Clatskanie and we'll ride the dike access roads. That Schwinn is welcome too!



I may just have to do that!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2022)

Better yet ship that black/red one to me! It would make me a great 1st Shelby!😎
Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Better yet ship that black/red one to me! It would make me a great 1st Shelby!😎
> Welcome to The Cabe!



Haha!!


----------



## JRE (May 31, 2022)

ian said:


> Bring them Shelbys to Clatskanie and we'll ride the dike access roads. That Schwinn is welcome too!



I'm up for that I'll even bring one of my Shelbys.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2022)




----------



## ian (May 31, 2022)

JRE said:


> I'm up for that I'll even bring one of my Shelbys.



Alrighty then.  Let's make a plan while we're swappin' at Keizer!


----------



## JRE (May 31, 2022)

ian said:


> Alrighty then.  Let's make a plan while we're swappin' at Keizer!



Deffinitly


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Sorry if I had known a post from 7 years ago can only be commented on only on Thursdsys I would not have commented. If someone would like to remove my post I will keep from posting. I was hoping this was different than Facebook. My apologies.



Ya, this thread started 7 yrs ago and brought back up every Thursday ( over 200 pages ) as recently as last Thursdays post so kinda a ongoing thing as a few other ( kinda says it in the title ), get ready for CWC & Westfield Wednesdays!, there's many other non-day specific threads like post your favorite tank bike.


----------



## mrg (May 31, 2022)

Another old thread with somemore discussion 
	

			https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/daily-threads-what-day-is-this.107047/post-701055


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2022)

'47 Shelby Traveler. My new fave.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## ORcollector (Jun 2, 2022)

Its Thursday!!! My Shelby long tanks. Red and black is my newest and my new favorite! But the blue and white won't be left out either!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 2, 2022)

The crusty Collegiate rat is one of my favorites to ride. So smooooooth.......


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 2, 2022)

Elgin


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

1941 Autocycle Ace


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 2, 2022)

1938 Schwinn BA407 w/springer option-badged as LaSalle(sold thru Chicago Cycle Supply). Normal tanked motorbike is the BA107 but when it comes with a forebrake and deluxe rear reflector it becomes the BA407.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 2, 2022)

Another 38 Motorbike.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Jun 2, 2022)

*1950's Rollfast "Stryder"............work in progress.




*


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The crusty Collegiate rat is one of my favorites to ride. So smooooooth.......View attachment 1638158



Dig that tank!!


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 2, 2022)

Out riding old Schwinns with my daughter


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mercury time


----------



## ian (Jun 2, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Mercury time
> 
> View attachment 1638383



Ooooohhhhh!!! Nice!


----------



## Mustgn87 (Jun 2, 2022)

38 Westfield Hartford


----------



## rdavisonsr (Jun 2, 2022)

39 Colson I was lucky enough to purchase from the org owners family. It was purchased in downtown Detroit at a Firestone dealer for his 16th birthday


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 3, 2022)

ian said:


> Dig that tank!!





Thanks! I got the tank, frame & fork at a swap. Finished off with stuff I had on hand. 🙂


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1638248



Thanks for posting this one man.  A great inspiration for my two 41's.  Such a beautiful and simple piece of artwork.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

Tanks for the memories, Walter Branche.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 3, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Thanks for posting this one man.  A great inspiration for my two 41's.  Such a beautiful and simple piece of artwork.



The 41 Lincoln is for sale … glad to inspire


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The 41 Lincoln is for sale … glad to inspire



Lol I can see the number on the price tag and Ide have to sell 2 phantoms before I could even try to afford it.  ....but BOY would I love it.


----------



## Jorgetruckingservice (Jun 5, 2022)

Here a few of the tank bikes in my collection. Have a few more but still working on them as soon as they are completed I’ll will post more pics TY
1964 2 speed sears spaceliner
50s Columbia Torpedo
64 single speed ladies spaceliner
Ballon tires 24” Columbia ladies bike
26” Columbia from 60s (pink)
Deluxe spaceliner blue tank
Ballon tire ladies Columbia painted with house paint
65 Men Spaceliner forward tank
JD colors Columbia/roadmaster mix
65 ladies spaceliner forward tank
Columbia Special


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

It amazes me how many people have more than one Thursday in their week?


----------



## ORcollector (Jun 5, 2022)

It's not Thursday! Time for the police!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Not so much that as people crapping all over threads


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Ronald (Jun 5, 2022)

63caddy said:


> View attachment 1620254
> 
> My new project



I interested if you want to sell


----------



## Goodday (Jun 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> It amazes me how many people have more than one Thursday in their week?



Ha , and then it’s Friday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## ORcollector (Jun 9, 2022)

Time to find some parts. Can't wait to get it back together!


----------



## mrg (Jun 9, 2022)

Finally Thursday here in socal, spent some time out and about this week on this 41 Elgin, just need to find the right stop/tail lite.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)

mrg said:


> Finally Thursday here in socal, spent some time out and about this week on this 41 Elgin, just need to find the right stop/tail lite.View attachment 1642932
> 
> View attachment 1642933
> 
> ...



Great color combo.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Couple a Fortys


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2022)

1940 Elgin


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 9, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Couple a Fortys
> View attachment 1642983
> View attachment 1642984



DAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2022)

saladshooter said:


> Couple a Fortys
> View attachment 1642983
> View attachment 1642984


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tank bike Thursday


----------



## ORcollector (Jun 9, 2022)

Last post for tank bike Thursday! A before and after on my Shelby long tank. Just got done swapping everything around!


----------



## ian (Jun 10, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Last post for tank bike Thursday! A before and after on my Shelby long tank. Just got done swapping everything around!
> 
> View attachment 1643240
> 
> View attachment 1643241



Saweeeeet!


----------



## ORcollector (Jun 16, 2022)

Here's my current project. It's getting close to complete now. Western Flyer badged Shelby. Still need a few things but it was just a frame with the tank.


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 16, 2022)

Since this is still in my living room, I’ll throw it out there for tank Thursday


----------



## ian (Jun 16, 2022)

Here's one I let go. '51 El Dorado SK badged Monark built.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 16, 2022)

Tankbike Thursday.

'38 Huffman Airflyte Twinflex


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Tankbike Thursday.
> 
> '38 Huffman Airflyte Twinflex
> 
> ...



That’s awesome! There can’t be many of those girls bikes left.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## JRE (Jun 16, 2022)

My 1936 Shelby Airflow


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 19, 2022)

ian said:


> '47 Shelby Traveler. My new fave.
> 
> View attachment 1638152
> 
> View attachment 1638153



Hello  I just  picked I believe the same Shelby and can’t seem to find any info anywhere. Don’t know if you have any info that you can share.


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

Dc76 said:


> Hello  I just  picked I believe the same Shelby and can’t seem to find any info anywhere. Don’t know if you have any info that you can share. View attachment 1649006



I don't know much about it other than it's a '47. As far as I know, it's OG except for the bars and tiresand rear hub. Serial number? What rear hub does it have? Mine was Bendix,  but not Redband. I did change that to a kickback though. Mine also has triple step rims.


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 19, 2022)

ian said:


> I don't know much about it other than it's a '47. As far as I know, it's OG except for the bars and tiresand rear hub. Serial number? What rear hub does it have? Mine was Bendix,  but not Redband. I did change that to a kickback though. Mine also has triple step rims.



Well I bought it as you see it . The guy changed out the rims for modern ones. He changed handle grips and seat also. Thanks for your info though it’s greatly appreciated .


----------



## ian (Jun 19, 2022)

Dc76 said:


> Well I bought it as you see it . The guy changed out the rims for modern ones. He changed handle grips and seat also. Thanks for your info though it’s greatly appreciated .



They ride nice and solid.


----------



## Dc76 (Jun 19, 2022)

ian said:


> They ride nice and solid.



I was pleasantly surprised .


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)

39 Streamliner


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

'47 Shelby traveling up the Clatskanie River, searching for some cool pics to help everyone that's overheating today. 12 miles and 66 degrees. Perfect PNW weather. Glad to have the kickback hub for ease of ascending the hilly terrain.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2022)

I wouldn't mind having this tank bike! What a badass color scheme!!! What are the odds of finding the matching tank!!! Go buy a lottery ticket!!!

😎😍😲


----------



## tech549 (Jun 23, 2022)

love the big tanks!!


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1650522



That one is Bad to the Bone


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

tech549 said:


> love the big tanks!!
> 
> View attachment 1650650



Pretty sure I could carry all the luggage I need in that one! Yuge


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

ian said:


> '47 Shelby traveling up the Clatskanie River, searching for some cool pics to help everyone that's overheating today. 12 miles and 66 degrees. Perfect PNW weather. Glad to have the kickback hub for ease of ascending the hilly terrain.
> 
> View attachment 1650632
> 
> ...



Bitchin Mud flap Ian !! I’ve got a muck trail up the back of my shirt from todays ride 😂


----------



## the tinker (Jun 23, 2022)

Took "8" ball out for a long ride. Perfect day.


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

What do you carry in the saddle bags to deactivate the lightning field in sector 9 ?


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Took "8" ball out for a long ride. Perfect day.View attachment 1650657
> 
> View attachment 1650658
> 
> ...



Love them bags!!


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

Thee said:


> Bitchin Mud flap Ian !! I’ve got a muck trail up the back of my shirt from todays ride 😂



Got an extra white one without any reflector.


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Took "8" ball out for a long ride. Perfect day.View attachment 1650657
> 
> View attachment 1650658
> 
> ...



Tassels👍🏻 ima copy that on one of mine


----------



## Thee (Jun 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Got an extra white one without any reflector.



Ok I want it? for one of the the two crusty’s I’m not done with yet, I’ll pay & throw in a dead animal tail that I’m sending you anyway if I ever get to the post office 😊


----------



## webbikes (Jun 23, 2022)

My favorite originals - both 'unmolested' - got the black one from the niece of the original owner, and I'm the 3rd owner of the Ranger. Ranger did have one known (and thoroughly documented by letters from SW in the mid 1970's) repair to the speedo, done at the Stewart Warner factory - note the red needle. Speedo was rebuilt and the factory didn't have anymore remaining stock of the prewar silver needles.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 23, 2022)

I do love tank bike Thursday


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

Thee said:


> Ok I want it? for one of the the two crusty’s I’m not done with yet, I’ll pay & throw in a dead animal tail that I’m sending you anyway if I ever get to the post office 😊



@Thee it's 7 inches tall, 5 5/8 wide.


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2022)

ian said:


> @Thee it's 7 inches tall, 5 5/8 wide.
> 
> View attachment 1650838



Ooops. Wrong thread. PM sent.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Jun 24, 2022)

Finished the two tone on my B6 tank last night and doing the stripes this weekend.  Havent ordered the decals yet...
Pretty happy with the cobalt and grey.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Finished the two tone on my B6 tank last night and doing the stripes this weekend.  Havent ordered the decals yet...
> Pretty happy with the cobalt and grey.
> 
> View attachment 1651110



Should this be posted under your project thread?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 24, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Should this be posted under your project thread?



I dont have one for this one.....tired and accidentally posted on friday but it did happen on a thursday.  Such is life


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2022)

Toolbox tank Thursday! Murry built Hiawatha.


----------



## lordscool (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2022)

Put a few miles on this 41 Elgin tanker lately.


----------



## tjkajecj (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Tony M (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 14, 2022)

A favorite of mine for tank bike Thursday


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 14, 2022)

Admire...










what a beautiful bike! @JoshCarrell


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 14, 2022)

My one and only tank bike! 1938 Colson Snap Tank


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jul 14, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Admire...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1662356
> ...



Thanks! I love that bike. 😁


----------



## dasberger (Jul 14, 2022)

All my other tanks roll on 28's!   My newest addition...  '56 Phantom "El Rojo"

Currently in pieces but should be back on the road soon!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 14, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Hawthorne Trail Blazer
> 
> View attachment 1662240



Not looking like a balloon tire bike!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jul 14, 2022)

My 1946 Schwinn world imperial with its wood tank


----------



## ian (Jul 14, 2022)

My one and only ♥️


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2022)

Shelby on the trail.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 25, 2022)

I probably post too many pics of this bike but I just love it.  39 Firestone Flying Ace....


----------



## ORcollector (Aug 25, 2022)

Another Shelby on the trail. And my daughters new Shelby.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

My latest


----------



## Nashman (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## palepainter (Aug 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that a balloon tire bike?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2022)

palepainter said:


> View attachment 1685223



Very cool Tank Bike on Thursday.  Looks like it really moves out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

palepainter said:


> No.  It’s a 1919 Schwinn Built 28”.  Obviously klunked out.



The reason I asked because this is the balloon tire section of the forum.


----------



## ORcollector (Aug 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> The reason I asked because this is the balloon tire section of the forum.




Your post doesn't have a picture of a tank bike. This forum is for tank bike Thursday's. Thanks!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2022)

.


----------



## palepainter (Aug 25, 2022)

Ah yes.  I see that now.  Sorry.  Feel free to remove the post.


----------



## 1motime (Aug 25, 2022)

Very cool bike. Let it have its moment


----------



## palepainter (Aug 25, 2022)

I will be more careful in the future posting directly from New Posts button.


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Another Shelby on the trail. And my daughters new Shelby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pair!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2022)

I posted this one in the original photographs thread, but I just thought it was so cool, that I’d post it here as well.
The guy looks like he could be Freqman1/ Shawn, back in the day.
And although he finally got the monkey off his back, he still has one on the handlebar.
To the chagrin of Mark/Mrg’s dog Rambo, down in the lower left corner.
Great photo, with a lot going on, besides the fact, that the guy is sitting on a Shelby Speedline Airflo!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1685284
> I posted this one in the original photographs thread, but I just thought it was so cool, that I’d post it here as well.
> The guy looks like he could be Freqman1/ Shawn, back in the day.
> And although he finally got the monkey off his back, he still has one on the handlebar.
> ...



I wish I had a pet monkey!


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2022)

51 & 53 Red Phantoms & a red-ish Rambo


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1685284
> I posted this one in the original photographs thread, but I just thought it was so cool, that I’d post it here as well.
> The guy looks like he could be Freqman1/ Shawn, back in the day.
> And although he finally got the monkey off his back, he still has one on the handlebar.
> ...




I would recreate that photo but don't have a monkey!


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I wish I had a pet monkey!



Be careful what you wish for 😀


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 1, 2022)

WELL....
They Say, ACCESSORIES, ACCESSORIES.!!





PASITO.!!!!       @        PASITO.!!!




THANKS.!!! TOO A...GOOD FRIEND. 🤝✌️ 🤝


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 1, 2022)

Another one I admire...tremendously!

@jlively970 






What a beauty! Love it! 👍


----------



## ORcollector (Sep 1, 2022)

My Daughter's Shelby after some work and some original parts. And a few good looking back ends of some tankers!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1688912


----------



## jlively970 (Sep 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Another one I admire...tremendously!
> 
> @jlively970
> 
> ...



@Lonestar gracias amigo 🤙


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1685284
> I posted this one in the original photographs thread, but I just thought it was so cool, that I’d post it here as well.
> The guy looks like he could be Freqman1/ Shawn, back in the day.
> And although he finally got the monkey off his back, he still has one on the handlebar.
> ...



I had to buy this great photo when I saw it, that guy is the envy of the neighborhood even then!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 4, 2022)

And after many years disemboweled.... This Shelby Flying Cloud is nearly ready to fly again.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 4, 2022)

Dang, Thursday already again? Man, where does time go….


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## ian (Sep 8, 2022)

My one and only.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 8, 2022)

One of my favorite ones I have!


Might be on dond soon though


----------



## Nashman (Sep 8, 2022)

Always changing faves.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 8, 2022)

rollfast v70


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2022)

tech549 said:


> rollfast v70
> 
> View attachment 1693015




That's a gorgeous bike Paul. WOW! I'd love to have that.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm Late, can I still play?


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 9, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> I'm Late, can I still play?
> 
> View attachment 1693097
> 
> View attachment 1693098



Mine doesn’t have a tank yet. Otherwise it would be on here! Yours is so good looking!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 9, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> I'm Late, can I still play?



You? always


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1693044



My new favorite 🤩


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Sep 15, 2022)

All good days...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## ian (Sep 15, 2022)

'47 Shelby checking out the mighty Clatskanie river.


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 15, 2022)

..


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 15, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1696384



What is that and why is it so beautiful!


----------



## Thee (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey I’ve got a tank bike for TBT! Whoooo Hoooooo hahaha beep beep, thanks @MrMonark13 for the heads up on the tank! And @airflo11 for the tank !! 🙂 And @Junkman Bob for the bike!!


----------



## mrg (Sep 15, 2022)

M & S Four Star Aircycle


----------



## ian (Sep 15, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1696387
> Hey I’ve got a tank bike for TBT! Whoooo Hoooooo hahaha beep beep, thanks @MrMonark13 for the heads up on the tank! And @airflo11 for the tank !! 🙂 And @Junkman Bob for the bike!!



Sounds like a Caber collaboration!!


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 16, 2022)

ian said:


> Sounds like a Caber collaboration!!



I was thinking the same!  😎


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Sep 22, 2022)

NICE TO RIDE


----------



## bladerunner1955 (Sep 22, 2022)

22 ON THE CRANK AND 11 ON REAR GEAR MAKES FOR WHAT I CALL MY WIND RIDER


----------



## Thee (Sep 22, 2022)

bladerunner1955 said:


> 22 ON THE CRANK AND 11 ON REAR GEAR MAKES FOR WHAT I CALL MY WIND RIDER
> 
> View attachment 1699839
> 
> View attachment 1699840



Red One 😍 - Bladerunner! - great handle 😄


----------



## ian (Sep 22, 2022)

A Shelby trio.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 22, 2022)

Posted this one a while ago pre clean up...  Got it back together this week.  

'56 Red Phantom


----------



## Thee (Sep 22, 2022)

Green piece @ a time


----------



## mrg (Sep 22, 2022)

Have the chartreuse Columbia Klunker out for a few days of riding!


----------



## Homanktm11 (Oct 10, 2022)

My Hiawatha gambles


----------



## Homanktm11 (Oct 10, 2022)

or my spiegel Sabre jet


----------



## ian (Oct 13, 2022)

Same tank bike. Different day. Still good.
Non-drive side pics.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2022)

Always love me a Tall Tank!, and my finger🤨


----------



## 39zep (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 20, 2022)

^^^^^^With all due respect, is it wrong the one WITHOUT a tank gets my heart pounding in the above pic? 😍 🥰 That thing is gorgeous!😳😳


----------



## ORcollector (Oct 20, 2022)

My newest project!


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> My newest project!
> 
> View attachment 1716771



Sweet ride. Loving the stance of this, and the WW tires really add to the look!


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2022)

JRE said:


> Been slowely getting my latest Shelby up and going
> 
> View attachment 1716807



Noice!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 26, 2022)

From now on, posts made when it's not THURSDAY (in your time zone) will be deleted. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 26, 2022)

This would be a jolly good time to mention.

If you like posting old bikes and sharing cool finds but dont wanna wait till a certain day of the week...we have a thread for that!  









						What did you find today? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Just got a box with the fork for my Monark 5 Bar! Sooooooo much nicer than my old one! Big thanks to @Krakatoa!




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2022)

She's worth a second look!


----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2022)

My one and only. 1947 Shelby rider.


----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2022)

One I sold and is now hidden, not ridden 😞


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## 63caddy (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## ORcollector (Oct 27, 2022)

Now hopefully the weather holds for Saturday for a ride! Cleaned up some better pedals for my newest toy!


----------



## Tony M (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## ian (Oct 27, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Now hopefully the weather holds for Saturday for a ride! Cleaned up some better pedals for my newest toy!
> 
> View attachment 1720768
> 
> View attachment 1720769



Digging the pedals and bars!


----------



## biker (Oct 27, 2022)

Anticipation.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## phantom (Oct 27, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> Now hopefully the weather holds for Saturday for a ride! Cleaned up some better pedals for my newest toy!
> 
> View attachment 1720768
> 
> View attachment 1720769



Oh, that chainguard gives me an idea for a project I am working on.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2022)

biker said:


> Anticipation.
> 
> View attachment 1720923
> 
> View attachment 1720924


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2022)

Colson Whizzer


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2022)

1936


----------



## ORcollector (Oct 27, 2022)

Added a black accent on the chain guard to my kiddos bike and she bought some different pedals for it. Not bad for a 10 year old!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## tacochris (Nov 17, 2022)

The ol' green BFG phantom.  Still one of my best riders....


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Nov 17, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!
Not mine but, 
Yo= Me....Admiro =Admire.👀😍🧐
Every each Beautiful.!!!!! bike.! on This, Pics. 



✌️ 🤝 🥰 🤝✌️


----------



## ian (Nov 17, 2022)

My one and only. For now.


----------



## Thee (Nov 17, 2022)

ian said:


> My one and only. For now.
> 
> View attachment 1734193



I only got’s one too 🤔


----------



## ian (Nov 17, 2022)

Thee said:


> I only got’s one too 🤔View attachment 1734374



Got anothern on the way........


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ORcollector (Nov 17, 2022)

Had some decent weather last weekend so rode my Shelby a little and helped a friend work on his. Love how this one is looking!


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Tanksgiving! Pun intended.....


----------



## ORcollector (Nov 24, 2022)

As @ian  said Happy Tanksgiving! Had some time for some work on mine last week. Nicer chain guard, nicer crank and nicer sprocket! Thanks to @rdavisonsr  Also glued the leather back down on my seat and conditioned it so it will survive a bit longer! Hope everybody has a great time with family!


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2022)

ORcollector said:


> As @ian  said Happy Tanksgiving! Had some time for some work on mine last week. Nicer chain guard, nicer crank and nicer sprocket! Thanks to @rdavisonsr  Also glued the leather back down on my seat and conditioned it so it will survive a bit longer! Hope everybody has a great time with family!
> 
> View attachment 1738631
> 
> View attachment 1738632



Josh, that is turning into an outstanding Shelby!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Tank’sgiving!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy T'anksgiving!
Blurry-cold pic at Copake swap 🥰


----------



## Thee (Nov 24, 2022)

Sorry for reporting late haha , had to get the tracks rolling on the tank , just for tanks Bird thurs - gall  darn thing hahaha 😆 must been flying hat blew off !!

third flat, #1 a thorn , #2 defective tube , #3 wear from these damn weep holes ? Lmao hahaha!! Ride On !!!

wife was unconcerned ? I need to fix my light , Happy Season !! 🦃 🐖


----------



## JRE (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## mrg (Nov 24, 2022)

I like that, Happy Tanksgiving, 41 Hawthorne AA 2spd beater


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 1, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!! ✌️🤝✌️
✌️🤝🇵🇷 🇵🇷 🇵🇷 🇺🇸 🇺🇸 🇺🇸💯💓🤝✌️   CONGRATS TOO, THE OWNERS...✌️🤝🙏
BEAUTIFUL BIKES.!!!
MUCHACHONES. ✌️🥰😜









BTW...ITS THURSDAY...HAHAHA..😜🧐😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 1, 2022)

I do regret letting this one go,@soulshine73 any chance it is still with you?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2022)

I have two of these so I sent this one to another home.


----------



## palepainter (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Thee (Dec 1, 2022)

OSCAR...N... said:


> SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!! ✌️🤝✌️
> ✌️🤝🇵🇷 🇵🇷 🇵🇷 🇺🇸 🇺🇸 🇺🇸💯💓🤝✌️   CONGRATS TOO, THE OWNERS...✌️🤝🙏
> BEAUTIFUL BIKES.!!!
> MUCHACHONES. ✌️🥰😜
> ...



Is that San Juan ?


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 1, 2022)

Thee said:


> Is that San Juan ?



Yes  Sir.!!! 💯 San juan.   🇵🇷 💓✌️🤝✌️


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2022)

Tanks, for the memories!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2022)

Tank bike Thursday


----------



## OldJunker69 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Tony M (Dec 1, 2022)

MY 51B6 ...Restored by the best in the business Bob U


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 1, 2022)

Magestic


----------



## ian (Dec 1, 2022)

Danny Anson said:


> Magestic
> 
> View attachment 1743118



Love it!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Kaneskustoms (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 1, 2022)

Is this a Shelby made Hiawatha?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 1, 2022)

Had a chance to buy this 10 years ago for 1200 and I passed....sometimes I think maybe I should have bought it.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Had a chance to buy this 10 years ago for 1200 and I passed....sometimes I think maybe I should have bought it.....
> 
> View attachment 1743332




*Super cool tank graphics on the Schwinn BFG's ... 
.*


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 8, 2022)

RidinRelics said:


> View attachment 1747235



Welcome to theCabe from the beautiful PNW. Nice motobike too.


----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 8, 2022)

ian said:


> Welcome to theCabe from the beautiful PNW. Nice motobike too.



Thanks Ian, glad to be here!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 8, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1747483



Bling BLING!


----------



## JRE (Dec 8, 2022)

My 1936 Airflow


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Not my bike but one of my favorite all-time bike pics.


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2022)

I guess a Shelby Airflow theme today.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 15, 2022)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!... 🤝 ✌️🤝 👏👏











Congrats.!!!MUCHACHONES....🤝🙏✌️
✌️🤝💯💓💯🤝✌️👏👏👏


BTW...THURSDAY =JUEVES... 👀 😜 👀 

👏👏👏👏👏🥰👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

Waaaaaay admire...love this bike!

@PlasticNerd 


Someday....someday...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 15, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Waaaaaay admire...love this bike!
> 
> @PlasticNerd
> 
> ...



Haha! Me too.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 15, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Waaaaaay admire...love this bike!
> 
> @PlasticNerd
> 
> ...



This bike is for sale if interested DM me! Tank is a Jim Frazier (JafCo) fiberglass w metal inserts, the rest is all metal shelby parts. Im keeping this saddle, but have another to go with it. G


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 15, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> This bike is for sale if interested DM me! Tank is a Jim Frazier (JafCo) fiberglass w metal inserts, the rest is all metal shelby parts. Im keeping this saddle, but have another to go with it. G



Thanks Gary! 👍


----------



## webbikes (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## tech549 (Dec 15, 2022)

v70 rollfast


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Vinz (Dec 16, 2022)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1751724



Hi Cyclonecoaster , can you tell me more about that beauty , which brand , model ? Love the profile of the tank , thx


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 16, 2022)

Vinz said:


> Hi Cyclonecoaster , can you tell me more about that beauty , which brand , model ? Love the profile of the tank , thx



It’s a Shelby built Hiawatha Arrow .. that one is a 1940 model with the  non-deluxe rack and l guard on it ..


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2022)

Had the 41 SpeedKing out the this tank bike Thursday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2022)

Tank Bike Thursday

1937 Colson Standard Equipped Motor-Bike


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Thursday at 5:59 AM)

SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!... 🤝 ✌️🤝
Few Years back....✌️🤙👍



P... Bay....NEAR SANDUSKY OH...LOVE THE,

P..or..area✌️🤝🙌🥰🤝✌️👏🥰👏🙏




BTW....JUEVES = THURSDAY...🧐😙😜


----------



## piercer_99 (Thursday at 6:26 AM)

OSCAR...N... said:


> SALUDOS @ TODOS.!!!... 🤝 ✌️🤝
> Few Years back....✌️🤙👍
> View attachment 1763291
> P... Bay....NEAR SANDUSKY OH...LOVE THE,
> ...



let's make it easier to see.


----------



## Gully (Thursday at 6:49 AM)

1939 Snyder Harvard Deluxe.  Mocked up the headlight and battery tube to see how I liked it.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Thursday at 7:34 AM)

Gully said:


> 1939 Snyder Harvard Deluxe.  Mocked up the headlight and battery tube to see how I liked it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1763324



Nice.! Bike.!!!@ Gully. 

I had too find for, me (1 or 2) Set of, those...
Nice Original Carlisle (C..or..White)Tires They, looks..Awesome... 🧐 👍✌️


----------



## tripple3 (Thursday at 7:46 AM)

Happy 1st Thursday in 2023!
For the Tank Bikes; 
1936 Western Flyer, by Shelby


----------



## Gully (Thursday at 8:58 AM)

OSCAR...N... said:


> Nice.! Bike.!!!@ Gully.
> 
> I had too find for, me (1 or 2) Set of, those...
> Nice Original Carlisle (C..or..White)Tires They, looks..Awesome... 🧐 👍✌️



Hard to find the all whites.  These were NOS that someone had a bunch of.  I should have took them all!


----------



## cyclingday (Thursday at 9:04 AM)

Sweet Home Chicago!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Thursday at 11:56 AM)




----------



## tech549 (Thursday at 1:33 PM)

hawthorne


----------



## Freqman1 (Thursday at 5:57 PM)




----------

